# What Rat-Bike did you ride today?



## the tinker

Took the Shelby out for a spin. Nice riding and fun bike. I always have to look back at the picture of the day I dragged this old boy home. It was not a pretty sight. Covered in rust and heavy silver paint.




 Got this bike on a trade.  Notice the 1953 Monark Rocket on the rear fender.


----------



## Allrounderco

Ohh - nice thread topic. 1955 Corvette I've owned for 8 years. Just decided to swap some parts out to make it a little more to my liking. I know the definition of Rat Bike varies. This is my interpretation:


----------



## phantom




----------



## tripple3

Both bikes I rode today would be considered "Rat-Bikes" by some.
Aero King and Velvet deLuxe





Beach Cruisers have looked this way for a long time.


----------



## Speed King

Not quite finished, just getting out for a test ride to see what's up fit wise etc. Mainly from here just some details to finish.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Lookin' good Frankie!!


----------



## BikeWizard

PHAT Rat...


----------



## Speed King

Finished up some details and put 3 solid rides on.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Great to see you and your new rat yesterday Frankie! I know this one was a bit outside your comfort zone but is a great reflection of your personality, past, interests & future. Nice work!   

I rode Graybeard John's '41 Lincoln DX for the 2nd memorial ride. Honored to be it's next caretaker.






(Note to self: remember to post on this thread. Most of your bikes are rats...)


----------



## Speed King

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Great to see you and your new rat yesterday Frankie! I know this one was a bit outside your comfort zone but is a great reflection of your personality, past, interests & future. Nice work!
> 
> I rode Graybeard John's '41 Lincoln DX for the 2nd memorial ride. Honored to be it's next caretaker.
> View attachment 1141833
> 
> 
> 
> (Note to self: remember to post on this thread. Most of your bikes are rats...)




Love that 41 DX man. One of my inspirations. Good seein' ya-


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Speed King said:


> Love that 41 DX man. One of my inspirations. Good seein' ya-





Likewise! Wish I could take credit for building it. John did a great job and I always admired it but felt it needed a chainguard so added this one, the raccoon tail & plate. Seems to fit with what John created...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Finally finished this crusty Sears Spyder and went for a ride on a beautiful Colorado day! Super smooth rider!


----------



## oquinn

This is what i rode today


----------



## Speed King

View attachment 1148563

View attachment 1148563


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Krakatoa

This bike lives for salty roads and center punching snowbanks!


----------



## Tomato John

While getting my bike ready for yesterday’s ride, my daughter’s rats spent some time “assisting”. This truly is a “rat” bike.


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode my '61 Panther 3 rat bike this morning.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Took The Trashliner Trike out for a little spin this morning after I got it back from my welder. I need to get some footage of this thing before I part it out for another trike I want to build.


----------



## Rattman13

Took the old '35 Hawthorne roadster out for it's longest ride yet, which was made even longer by a locked up pedal about 2/3rds of the way. Limped her home repositioning my left foot every 2 revolutions, luckily it was a fairly flat ride.


----------



## Freqman1

The only rat bike I own...wish I were riding! V/r Shawn


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Krakatoa said:


> This bike lives for salty roads and center punching snowbanks!
> 
> View attachment 1149262



I think I would paint it "White" and call it...... 
The Abominable SnowBike..!!​


----------



## Speed King

Rattman13 said:


> Took the old '35 Hawthorne roadster out for it's longest ride yet, which was made even longer by a locked up pedal about 2/3rds of the way. Limped her home repositioning my left foot every 2 revolutions, luckily it was a fairly flat ride.
> 
> View attachment 1290349



I really dig this bike. Seen on FB as well.


----------



## Sven




----------



## rusty_apache

Tomato John said:


> While getting my bike ready for yesterday’s ride, my daughter’s rats spent some time “assisting”. This truly is a “rat” bike.



how bout a chicken bike?


----------



## RJWess




----------



## ian

Here's my latest ride. Not sure if it's a ratrod, or lowrider, or? Still a great way to get out and see some local flavor.


----------



## Dennislee78

I love this bike!! what is it?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT




----------



## ian

Dennislee78 said:


> I love this bike!! what is it?



I believe it's a "Magna" frameset and front fork. The rest is found/purchased parts from here on TheCABE. ( Thanks, Gordon!) The bars are Chinese kids size from Amazon.


----------



## Shawn Michael

I gave this thing a spin. Its a Columbia Newsboy rat that I recently picked up. It rides nice and smooth, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My 62' Fleet two speed so smooth, doing some work on some other parts tank front fender and light


----------



## Hammerhead

'61 Panther 3 out on the prowl yesterday.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## ian

Finally got out for a short ride near the College. It's been windy and snowy and rainy and cold.........PNW weather........
This is my new Ratcycle built from the parts pile. I kinda like it!


----------



## Rattman13

Got my rat "Calico" out for a ride this evening. 1947 Roadmaster with all original paint, just not all from the same bike.


----------



## ozzie

Cruising along the bay Melbourne, Downunder on my 68 Typhoon


----------



## ian

ozzie said:


> Cruising along the bay Melbourne, Downunder on my 68 TyphoonView attachment 1299858



Beauty of a Spring day!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Rattman13 said:


> Got my rat "Calico" out for a ride this evening. 1947 Roadmaster with all original paint, just not all from the same bike.
> 
> View attachment 1299210




I think I have a near "Kinsman" of "Calico", my 1949 Schwinn straight bar....has been with me more than 25 years.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Finally took my 1950 Montgomery Ward Hawthorne, _Dumpster Diamond,_ out for a test ride around my neighborhood. There are still a few tweaks and fine-tuning adjustments I need to make, but now that the crank arm no longer rubs the clear coat off the chain guard and the kickstand does a better job of keeping the bike propped up, I can safely say this bike is rideable! I can also safely say that I am _way out of shape_ and _way out of practice_ when it comes to riding a single-speed cruiser up and down the... honestly, they're too small to be "hills," but I don't know what else to call them, that are all around my neighborhood!



And yes, the picture's a little old. Didn't feel like going through the effort of taking a photo, transferring it to the computer, and scaling it down in Photoshop so I could post it here, especially after wearing myself out on that ride around the neighborhood.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Jon Olson

This is all Schwinn 1936 to 1966. Easy riding!


----------



## ian

Got out for a little ride this morning.  It's a great day for it too! On the '65 partscycle again. I think I have to go a few more times....[


----------



## ian

Oops.  Wrong thread post here. Shoulda been on What bike did you ride today.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

ian said:


> Oops.  Wrong thread post here. Shoulda been on What bike did you ride today.



Oh don't be sorry! Rusty or not, that's a fine set of wheels you got there. Coming from the Rat Rod Bike forum, everyone's got their idea of what a "rat bike" is. You may not see your Partscycle as a rat bike, but it's a sweet old bike, and that's ratty enough for me.


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode the '61 Deluxe Hornet today. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## RJWess




----------



## Hammerhead




----------



## River_Trail

Guilty!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My newest favorite , the other bike are jealous


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

Do all of your bikes have stingray bars? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Maxacceleration

Put a stomp down on my ratty Corvette. Its on its way to not being ratty. Maybe 26" wheels this week or next...
Its cold here!!


----------



## Rattman13

Took my '35 Hawthorne out for a brief ride after her weekend long repaint and rebuild.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Although it might not look like a rat at first look, I believe it qualifies as so, received this felt Chief as just the frame,fork and guard  ,it was a lil tricky finding bearing cups and a head set to fit it, not sizes I'm used to dealing with also felt built the "Chief " with a 24" wheel set, so I used what I had on hand to get it too a rider, new 26x2" chrome wheels, some fat Frank's I had tucked away also odd ball crank and a chainring from a huffy I believe, the seat I was given buy the same buddy who gave me the frame set , although it looks good and rides well I'm not really sure this bike fits my style?


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode the DX today. Still adjusting here and there. Does ride nice, very fast also. 
Hammerhead


----------



## OZ1972

Looking sweet hammerhead , all your bikes are cool !!!!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Friday ride. Doesn't get any better then this up here. Perfect day



 along the water. This is my go to on a moments decision, throw on the back of the Jeep bike. 80 Heavy Duti built for comfort. Have cooler bikes, but love riding old reliable.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Spent a couple hours yesterday afternoon on my '41 Graybeard John custom DX and came across some cool cars.













Someone left the key in the ignition over the weekend in this one......


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Spent a couple hours yesterday afternoon on my '41 Graybeard John custom DX and came across some cool cars.
> View attachment 1314064
> 
> View attachment 1314065
> 
> View attachment 1314066
> 
> 
> Someone left the key in the ignition over the weekend in this one......
> View attachment 1314070
> 
> View attachment 1314074



Cool bikes and cool cars... what more could you want?


----------



## Rattman13

Not an oldie, but a goodie. 2000s GT BMX clone Nirve frame wrapped in mostly modern parts, with just a sprinkling of the '80s ('85 Yamaha bars, and Sugino CR-MO crank and spider).


----------



## Pedaltherapy

Speed King said:


> Finished up some details and put 3 solid rides on. View attachment 1141446



Way cool


----------



## Maxacceleration

Interesting bike Rattman. I have never noticed a seat tube behind the bottom bracket before. Along with what looks like a long top tube already plus the layback post, it looks pretty stretched out! Nice add with the disc brake.
Cool bike.


----------



## Rattman13

Maxacceleration said:


> Interesting bike Rattman. I have never noticed a seat tube behind the bottom bracket before. Along with what looks like a long top tube already plus the layback post, it looks pretty stretched out! Nice add with the disc brake.
> Cool bike.



Yeah it makes for a nice fit since I'm just under 6'1". The seat tube behind the bottom bracket is a modern thing, I've also had that set up on an Electra and a Micargi.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Bike from the Dead said:


> Cool bikes and cool cars... what more could you want?




Some cool babes would be good!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Took the 50’ out after some adjustments.


----------



## Bill in Bama

I got alittle money coming....im gonna put this on the road for spring! 









1959 phantom frame 1959 hornet tank!


----------



## tripple3

Modern wheels, pedals and gear, of coarse tires, McCaskey bars, and a saddle worth more than the rest of the bike.
1937 AERO KING, Schwinn DBR


----------



## the tinker

Little nippy out, but couldn't resist. Lucky to be out on a ride this late in the year.  What you are looking at is, I believe a 38' Schwinn.










"Air cooled " hubs.











Ready to paint the darts on. "One Shot" ivory enamel, brushed on.




Can't recall what I paid for this frame, I think it was 40 bucks. All I know it was a hunk of junk, that somehow missed the scrapper.  Looks good now, after a lot of free elbow grease.


----------



## River_Trail

Haha one of my blocks fell off on my way home this morning after this pic was snapped. Somewhere on the River Trail, there’s a piece of my bike... A 1950’s rubber pedal block... 

Here she is back at home with the missing rubber piece. If you look closely, you’ll see the bare rod. Anyone here have a spare pedal block?


----------



## River_Trail

As it turned out, @tripple3 had exactly what I needed to breathe new life into my old pedals! Thanks Mark! Merry Christmas to you and to all!


----------



## rusty_apache

Rode up to the end of the road on the Wasp to shoot the stars and had to return because the spokes had loosened.
 By the time I returned on the ‘01 Monarch cushion frame, the clouds had rolled out like a quilt.


----------



## COB

Rat Race


----------



## mrg

41 Henderson around town this evening.


----------



## River_Trail




----------



## ian

River_Trail said:


> View attachment 1331744



haha. I did the golf ball install too. Now my bike can stand up all by itself. Nice ride you have there as well.


----------



## River_Trail

ian said:


> haha. I did the golf ball install too. Now my bike can stand up all by itself. Nice ride you have there as well.



I think you may be the one that gave me that idea  LOL! It solved the problem! Thanks


----------



## Allrounderco

1952 Dunelt light roadster


----------



## Rattman13

I've ridden both of my green rats recently. The late model Micargi is called "Warbird". The '39 Elgin Rat will be soon turned into a Klunker.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rode my 34 rollin on Schwinn s2’s! Great rat-bikes you all! Love it!


----------



## Rattman13

Played around with the Klunker conversion on my '39 Elgin rat, then took her for a nice ride.


----------



## River_Trail

New rubber. 26 x 3.0 ...embrace the rat!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Took first place at the show today! Lol!


----------



## River_Trail

Porkchop said:


> Took first place at the show today! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 1356698
> 
> View attachment 1356699
> 
> View attachment 1356700



Good job representing Team Rat


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Honestly it was pretty surprising how many people liked my bike a took pictures of it! I built it to please me but seems to be a hit with others too!


----------



## River_Trail

Nuther sweet Winter day on the River Trail


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Working on the next rat build! It started life as a 1954 Schwinn black phantom. Got it as a bare frame and loved the look of it so I gently wet sanded and clear coated frame and polished the parts I had! Here’s where it’s at today.


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode the DX around the neighborhood last night. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Nice ride hammerhead!


----------



## Rattman13

One last ride on Calico this evening before she gets torn down, she will probably ride again in another configuration.


----------



## Rattman13

Nice afternoon here in Cali. so I took my '39 Elgin Klunk-rat out for a decent ride. Unfortunately my phone died and I had to take pics at home after the ride.


----------



## Rattman13

Assembled and rode my 1948 Hiawatha transfendered roadster today, it's alive. As soon as the LED bulb shows up for the light I'll be wiring it to a battery pack that will be installed inside the fiberglass tank.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Crusty Collegiate for yesterday's OBC Bluz Cruz!!


----------



## ian

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Crusty Collegiate for yesterday's OBC Bluz Cruz!!View attachment 1362293



I dig the grips! Nice ride too......


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Thank you @ian !! One of the smoothest riding piles in my collection at the moment!


----------



## Speed King

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Thank you @ian !! One of the smoothest riding piles in my collection at the moment!  View attachment 1362303



You know I'm lovin' this


----------



## OZ1972

Some great looking rat bikes guys thanks for sharing !!!!!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning CABERS! Several weeks ago I posted pictures of a 54 phantom frame I had recently acquired. I shared those photos with a friend who’s a big time Schwinn post war fan. He tells me that he has a correct style springer for my phantom! So he shows up with this 1949 Schwinn for me to take the springer off of.


----------



## ian

Porkchop said:


> Good morning CABERS! Several weeks ago I posted pictures of a 54 phantom frame I had recently acquired. I shared those photos with a friend who’s a big time Schwinn post war fan. He tells me that he has a correct style springer for my phantom! So he shows up with this 1949 Schwinn for me to take the springer off of.
> 
> View attachment 1364621



Are ya takin' the bars too?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

So after taking the springer off I found original phantom paint under the primer! Score!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I made an agreement with him to put his 49 back on the road for the parts I need for the phantom! So many hours of wet sanding and buffing and cleaning with a clear coat too....I took the 49 for it’s first ride last night! Rides like a Cadillac! He’s still looking for the matching paint front fender but she’s almost there! Found this 1940’s squirt soda pop decal on the fender too! Soo cool!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

The bars stayed with the 49 Ian


----------



## Rattman13

Threw together and rode this 1947 Roadmaster Klunk-rat today, and it rides way better than the 1939 Elgin version which donated many of the parts. And yes that is a skip tooth chain turning an Ichi Bike sprocket on a Nexus 3 speed.


----------



## Sandman

Took a ride down the dirt roads with a 1948 Monark rat .


----------



## River_Trail

Lunchtime local cruise on this early 2000’s SoCal Kustom Kruiser Deuce rat. The super-balloon fat tires seem to go better with this bike rather than on my ‘52 Panther...


----------



## tripple3

1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser,
last couple of days...


----------



## ian

Got in a nice 15 mile spin on the Mill Creek trail, riding the ratcycle after tweaking the rear hub and installing new handle bars. This thing is so smooth and quiet I was able to sneak up on a heron looking for some lunch. It's a great day to get out, so, get out!!


----------



## mrg

Schools are still closed so always a go place to ride the 38 Henderson, been liking the skinnier bars and a taller neck. I did eventually get kicked out, guess they thought I was having too much fun drifting in the hallways!


----------



## River_Trail




----------



## Rattman13

Put the rack on my '48 Transfendered Hiawatha, and took it out for a nice cruise. I'd love for this to become a 3 speed, but to do that I'd want a different style shifter. Any cool ideas running around for custom Nexus 3 speed shifters, preferably something that would fit the look of this build?


----------



## ozzie

Rattman13 said:


> Put the rack on my '48 Transfendered Hiawatha, and took it out for a nice cruise. I'd love for this to become a 3 speed, but to do that I'd want a different style shifter. Any cool ideas running around for custom Nexus 3 speed shifters, preferably something that would fit the look of this build?
> 
> View attachment 1369693
> 
> View attachment 1369694



Sweet bike mate. There is a sturmey archer thumb shifter available for the nexus 3. I bought one on amazon recently but it has not been delivered yet. nice solid polished piece.


----------



## ozzie




----------



## Bill in Bama

Kinda hard to see... they are ugly... but all are riders... road the 79” continental...yesterday!?? 





Kinda...... dads bmx... good on road... gravel... and packed dirt jumps! Mostly Schwinn!


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode my '64 Jaguar after a wheel and tire swap. Rides and stops well. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Rattman13

ozzie said:


> Sweet bike mate. There is a sturmey archer thumb shifter available for the nexus 3. I bought one on amazon recently but it has not been delivered yet. nice solid polished piece.



Cool, can you send a pic when you get it?


----------



## Rattman13

Got in and installed a color matched chainguard on my '47 Roadmaster Klunk-Rat, then got inspired and did a 20 minute parts swap and turned her into a Strand-Rat. Just got back from a nice long ride with her, and boy is she a smooth comfortable cruiser.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hi all! Found a correct guard and changed to an early style seat today and took it for a trip around the neighborhood! Love this seat!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hey rattman 13! Is that the calico cruiser?! If it is... it’s looking sweet!


----------



## River_Trail

⚡️⚡️⚡️


----------



## Rattman13

Porkchop said:


> Hey rattman 13! Is that the calico cruiser?! If it is... it’s looking sweet!



Yup, that was Calico. Thanks.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Happy Saturday Cabers! My 12 year old son is starting to catch the old school Schwinn bug too! His main thing was fat tires and something that he could paint whatever color he wanted....he knows dad won’t let him paint an original paint bike! Lol! We found this 1957 middleweight last week for 100$!! He’s all ready raided the spare parts and changed the bars,grips,seat and put the front fender on the rear! We took it out for the first ride last night and he’s so stoked! Couldn’t put any wider tire on it! Lol! Even had to flip the crank sprocket around to get it to line up!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Got a sweet saddle bag... put it on the 50... dude said it was a “wall” I think he ment wald???


----------



## Sven

Took my '63 American rat bobber out for a 12 miler


----------



## Sven

Predawn ride on my '55 Ratvette . Leonardtown MD


----------



## Rattman13

Took a nice long cruise on my '47 Roadmaster Strand-Rat after swapping in a correct dogleg crank.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rattman13 said:


> Took a nice long cruise on my '47 Roadmaster Strand-Rat after swapping in a correct dogleg crank.
> 
> View attachment 1377650
> 
> View attachment 1377651



She’s looking better every post! One piece at a time!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rode the phantom rat this weekend with my son! Fit the front fender and swapped the front wheel with a temporary roller to get the rim painted like the rear!


----------



## Kaneskustoms

This one


----------



## Hammerhead

Last night's ride. Pre war DX.


----------



## mrg

Had the 50s Columbia chartreuse out for a few miles before making some changes


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Happy Sunday cabers! 
 I took the 54 phantom for a ride this morning! Beautiful day to go out! Spent all day Saturday painting the tank, front fender, and 59 chevy fender spear for the bike! Also discovered an old Bluetooth speaker I had fitted perfectly in the tank! So added some style and some tunes! Lovin it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Im not sold on the springer but makes for a smooth ride.


----------



## Kickstand3

..

View attachment 1381246


----------



## Kaneskustoms

Porkchop said:


> Happy Sunday cabers!
> I took the 54 phantom for a ride this morning! Beautiful day to go out! Spent all day Saturday painting the tank, front fender, and 59 chevy fender spear for the bike! Also discovered an old Bluetooth speaker I had fitted perfectly in the tank! So added some style and some tunes! Lovin it!
> 
> View attachment 1381204
> 
> View attachment 1381205
> 
> View attachment 1381206
> 
> View attachment 1381207



Cool idea .  Think I'll try it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Kaneskustoms said:


> Cool idea .  Think I'll try it



Love it! Please post some pictures of yours when ya get it done. Love seeing all these rat bikes evolving one piece at a time! So SWEET! Love having the tunes playing while I am riding!


----------



## jesus

Porkchop said:


> Love it! Please post some pictures of yours when ya get it done. Love seeing all these rat bikes evolving one piece at a time! So SWEET! Love having the tunes playing while I am riding!



Cool looking bike out there in Dublin California


----------



## Sven

My ' 63 Schwinn American Rat Bobber.


----------



## Hammerhead

'61 Panther 3


----------



## Rattman13

Got out for a ride on my '47 Road(ma)ster. No new pic though just one I took a week ago with the neighbor's '30 roadster.


----------



## Superman1984

1st pic once I added the Columbia Superb white walls; I've removed the chrome from the headlight & preparing to l.e.d convert it. It has 4 gills so I didn't want to use another housing. Using a diamond cut reflector to maybe help throw light better. 
Thinking about trying to use black & red pinstriped Schwinn Cruiser 7 fenders or my Monark Super Deep set & Nexus 7 rear hub because my ocd of tires either rubbing the fenders & or frame is maddening. I've got a piece of solid steel that has been curved to a 90° 7 post. Hopefully with a home made flared shim it'll be the right height / length (I don't like riding high up @ 5'8").
 I rode it last night to check what kinda throw my 100 lumen flashlight has (not too bad for $1) but I am going to Harbor Freight to look at a 32 l.e.d & a 109 set up for like 400 lumens+. 

Rat Rod & modernized for that Perfect Look but Easy Ridin' Fun.


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop said:


> Happy Sunday cabers!
> I took the 54 phantom for a ride this morning! Beautiful day to go out! Spent all day Saturday painting the tank, front fender, and 59 chevy fender spear for the bike! Also discovered an old Bluetooth speaker I had fitted perfectly in the tank! So added some style and some tunes! Lovin it!
> 
> View attachment 1381204
> 
> View attachment 1381205
> 
> View attachment 1381206
> 
> View attachment 1381207



Ive always thought that phantoms would look better with body-color fenders and this pretty much proves my point.  That bike looks tons better with black fenders over the original chrome.


----------



## Superman1984

tacochris said:


> Ive always thought that phantoms would look better with body-color fenders and this pretty much proves my point.  That bike looks tons better with black fenders over the original chrome.



Works well 'cause they went black vs red but I agree & less to have to shine if the originals are rough or not perfect


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

tacochris said:


> Ive always thought that phantoms would look better with body-color fenders and this pretty much proves my point.  That bike looks tons better with black fenders over the original chrome.



Thank you tacochris! The fenders that I used are also the earlyer fat fender style that drop down over the tire more. Gives it a lowered look! Still have some more paint work to do but so cool that someone else “gets it”! Lmao!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hammerhead said:


> '61 Panther 3
> View attachment 1387139
> View attachment 1387140



Love the skull!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Just picked up a 1946 world imperial from sj biker today. Looking forward to doing this one but gotta finish up the phantom, my sons 57, and some seats before I get into it with this one! Going to ride it as is for a while!


----------



## Hammerhead

Rode my '64 Jaguar this morning. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Hammerhead said:


> Rode my '64 Jaguar this morning.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1390745
> View attachment 1390746





This has always been a cool bike. The new wheels take to the next level! L  ve it!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1390747




Is this a new build Frankie?!?


----------



## Speed King

Not completely, I just changed some things up.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Looks good!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Got the old girl back up and riding again today! 1938 Shelby flyer!


----------



## Hammerhead

The '64 Black Jaguar.


----------



## Doodsie

1938ish Shelby


----------



## ian

Doodsie said:


> 1938ish Shelby
> 
> 
> View attachment 1393114



Cool handlebar extensions.  Briggs and Stratton?


----------



## jesus

Porkchop said:


> Got the old girl back up and riding again today! 1938 Shelby flyer!
> 
> View attachment 1392526
> 
> View attachment 1392527
> 
> View attachment 1392528
> 
> View attachment 1392529



Oh she looks good Dublin California is doing it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Changed up the seat and used a lucky 7 seat post on the 1946 world imperial. Amazing how well this bike still rides! Should be working on my phantom but there’s just something about this bike that’s drawing me in! Love it and all it’s flaws or is it life’s war wounds! Lmao!


----------



## Superman1984

My favorite Rat rode today. I couldn't resist since mocking it up the other day. Seems to be Ok as is but I still have more to do with it! It's goin' to be a little polished up with aluminum & mirror shine parts but Rat Rod Spirit . I am No Great Photographer or anything but I love this shot!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Superman1984 said:


> My favorite Rat rode today. I couldn't resist since mocking it up the other day. Seems to be Ok as is but I still have more to do with it! It's goin' to be a little polished up with aluminum & mirror shine parts but Rat Rod Spirit . I am No Great Photographer or anything but I love this shot!View attachment 1397114




I really like the painted seat pan.


----------



## Superman1984

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I really like the painted seat pan.



I do too but it worries me about rubbing it off some. It's cleared but still.  I know it's a rat bike & all but that big wide striped seat is actually comfortable & springy. I may end up  making a diy cushioned slip cover for it after I touch up chipped areas & put 1or 2 Good coats of clear over it just for ride purposes. I have a Lucky 7 steel rod I want to add to it but Now I can't find the damn thing. I am changing some stuff but holding on to everything as it was; Even the F86 Sabre that Joe Bufardi initialed is goin' back on the front fender. It partly played part in me addin' touches of aluminum; pedals, stem Not Shown Yet, & maybe even the Nexus 7 hub wheel I have.

  Kinda like new billet on an oL'Rat; it's dependable, rides/runs Good but doesn't look too flashy it's gawdy


----------



## Bill in Bama

Porkchop said:


> Changed up the seat and used a lucky 7 seat post on the 1946 world imperial. Amazing how well this bike still rides! Should be working on my phantom but there’s just something about this bike that’s drawing me in! Love it and all it’s flaws or is it life’s war wounds! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1397007



Don’t be shy... your ride is smooth!


----------



## dogdart

My camp bike.  First weekend opening camp


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Thanks a lot Bill in bama! It’s definitely a sweet bike! Love all the little oddities about it! From the tapered kick stand to the scared leather seat!


----------



## kingfish254




----------



## Superman1984

@kingfish254 do you still Own Rockafella ?


----------



## kingfish254

Superman1984 said:


> @kingfish254 do you still Own Rockafella ?




No, I sold it last year


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Took the 38 and the 34 out today!  Took the tank off the 38. Can’t decide weather to leave it off or put it back on. What do you guys think? Tank or no tank?


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Took the 38 and the 34 out today!  Took the tank off the 38. Can’t decide weather to leave it off or put it back on. What do you guys think? Tank or no tank?
> 
> View attachment 1399344
> 
> View attachment 1399345
> 
> View attachment 1399346



Other than matching the colors better? I like it


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop said:


> Took the 38 and the 34 out today!  Took the tank off the 38. Can’t decide weather to leave it off or put it back on. What do you guys think? Tank or no tank?
> 
> View attachment 1399344
> 
> View attachment 1399345
> 
> View attachment 1399346



Even with the mismatched colors it looks amazing as it is and honestly Im not 100% certain i would ever repaint it or match it up.  It just has a really killer "patchwork" type look to it


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Porkchop said:


> Took the 38 and the 34 out today!  Took the tank off the 38. Can’t decide weather to leave it off or put it back on. What do you guys think? Tank or no tank?
> 
> View attachment 1399344
> 
> View attachment 1399345
> 
> View attachment 1399346



I vote no tank. Not only do I feel the bike looks better without it, I just don't think that tank looks right on that bike. Maybe if you could color/patina-match it to the rest of the bike, it'd be okay, but I honestly just don't like the shape of it, especially at the rear. Maybe you could make a cool custom tank out of wood, one with better lines and character that fit your bike better? 

Either way, it's _your _bike. Do whatever you like with it, as long as it makes _you _happy. Tank or no tank, that's a really nice bike.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Really appreciate the feed back guys!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

So funny cause I share a bit of all those feelings about this bike and tank! That’s why I put it out there! Any way you slice it...this is an awesome bike!! I’ll keep you all posted on the way this journey takes me! Lmao! One of the coolest parts of this bike is the frame! Check this angle out! So sick!! Have ya ever seen another top tube wishbone around the seat post tube!?!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Really appreciate the feed back guys!



Of course man! We love bikes.

My opinion would be to patina match the tank to the fender color; can of spray paint, some rock salt so the red oxide shows through, & a little scotch brite pad here n there to knock down the shine. Maybe lay it in some dirt & Bingo you got it "faux" matched.

I love the Columbia FireBolt I bought because it's done this way but it does have bare spots in areas & they're not rusted but are gaining natural patina


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Patina bikes rule! Something about that imperfection perfection that catches your eye and imagination! If they could only talk and tell their story! Lmao! I’m helping my son with a 1957 Schwinn middleweight bike. Can’t talk him into anything with the patina on it! Lmao! He just doesn’t get it....YET! Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe some day he will!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Patina bikes rule! Something about that imperfection perfection that catches your eye and imagination! If they could only talk and tell their story! Lmao! I’m helping my son with a 1957 Schwinn middleweight bike. Can’t talk him into anything with the patina on it! Lmao! He just doesn’t get it....YET! Keeping my fingers crossed that maybe some day he will!



Hopefully patina jus' shows it's lived a life time of who knows what, made so many unknown memories & even faux patina still protects it to continue to do so for years to come. Sure it's ratty to some but Anybody with lots of money & or time can Restore to Like New. Never met someone well off putting patina on anything or even faux patina something; unless they were trying to scam somebody for money. The older you get the more you enjoy both aspects of new & well aged in different aspects though


----------



## ian

Tank on!


----------



## SoBayRon

Finally, I got a bike that I think is deserving of this thread, most of it a 56 Schwinn Hornet. Also with some additional patina for today’s posts! Not sure about grips and saddle for the future, comments or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Superman1984

SoBayRon said:


> Finally, I got a bike that I think is deserving of this thread, most of it a 56 Schwinn Hornet. Also with some additional patina for today’s posts! Not sure about grips and saddle for the future, comments or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for taking a look.
> 
> View attachment 1400048
> 
> View attachment 1400049
> 
> View attachment 1400053



I dig it but definitely needs a few little added touches; if it were mine I'd do a lower or set back seat, grips more vintage vs bmx & maybe some fenders ... even if you make'em from pvc or wood etc. It has Nice patina !


----------



## SoBayRon

Superman1984 said:


> I dig it but definitely needs a few little added touches; if it were mine I'd do a lower or set back seat, grips more vintage vs bmx & maybe some fenders ... even if you make'em from pvc or wood etc. It has Nice patina !



Thanks, I agree about the grips and a layback - maybe some old metal fenders?


----------



## Superman1984

SoBayRon said:


> Thanks, I agree about the grips and a layback - maybe some metal fenders?



Of course metal is preference but anything is better than slingin' mud or rocks up on yourself when ridin' a rat


----------



## hm.

SoBayRon said:


> Finally, I got a bike that I think is deserving of this thread, most of it a 56 Schwinn Hornet. Also with some additional patina for today’s posts! Not sure about grips and saddle for the future, comments or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for taking a look.



Nice one Ron, way to roll. Only thing I would change is the seat to one of these persons seats. Then move the messenger over to one of your early 80s cruisers.








with out the tear of course.. but I think a seat like this would fit the bike very well. Heres my old DX, now part of the Lonestar  line up in the state of Texas.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

SoBayRon said:


> Finally, I got a bike that I think is deserving of this thread, most of it a 56 Schwinn Hornet. Also with some additional patina for today’s posts! Not sure about grips and saddle for the future, comments or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for taking a look.
> 
> View attachment 1400048
> 
> View attachment 1400049
> 
> View attachment 1400053



Sweet ride Ron! My Dirt riding days are over! Lmao! So if it was mine I would take it all apart and wet sand it with 1500. Be super careful around the white details! Then clear coat it! The red on the frame will pop! Clean and polish all the chrome. Find a set of preferably original paint fenders that match or a set of repop chrome fenders. Won’t have to worry about paint match with the chrome fenders. A set of fat frank cream tires on those red alloy wheels. A lucky seven seat post and ride the tires off of it!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Hopefully patina jus' shows it's lived a life time of who knows what, made so many unknown memories & even faux patina still protects it to continue to do so for years to come. Sure it's ratty to some but Anybody with lots of money & or time can Restore to Like New. Never met someone well off putting patina on anything or even faux patina something; unless they were trying to scam somebody for money. The older you get the more you enjoy both aspects of new & well aged in different aspects though



I’ve been clear coating my bikes to stabilize them and keep there original look too!


----------



## SoBayRon

hm. said:


> Nice one Ron, way to roll. Only thing I would change is the seat to one of these persons seats. Then move the messenger over to one of your early 80s cruisers.
> 
> View attachment 1400079
> View attachment 1400080
> 
> with out the tear of course.. but I think a seat like this would fit the bike very well. Heres my old DX, now part of the Lonestar  line up in the state of Texas.



Thanks, @hm. and I do like the way that seat looks on the DX - very similar colors.


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> Sweet ride Ron! My Dirt riding days are over! Lmao! So if it was mine I would take it all apart and wet sand it with 1500. Be super careful around the white details! Then clear coat it! The red on the frame will pop! Clean and polish all the chrome. Find a set of preferably original paint fenders that match or a set of repop chrome fenders. Won’t have to worry about paint match with the chrome fenders. A set of fat frank cream tires on those red alloy wheels. A lucky seven seat post and ride the tires off of it!



Thanks @Porkchop. Would be interesting to see what is beneath the surface of the patina, but being as it’s my first one that has a little dust and dirt built in, I kinda like it a little crusty . I do have a set of S2 rims I might try as well.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

You can never go wrong with s2’s ! I have s2’s on all my bikes....love em! I’m assuming that you’re in the SF South Bay Area. I’m in the sf east bay and I’ve been doing a ton of old school double pan bike seats lately. So if ya find a seat and need some help getting it done I’d be happy to help you with it. Here’s some of the seats I’ve done.


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> I’ve been clear coating my bikes to stabilize them and keep there original look too!



I have cleaned up patina parts that I've done that with; Good oL'Satin clear on fenders, chain rings, & some handle bars that were so rusty they have no chrome but show copper. I think they look Good for Rat Rods & Klunkers. No use in throwing them away 'cause there's a bike somewhere they'll match. Lmfao


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> You can never go wrong with s2’s ! I have s2’s on all my bikes....love em! I’m assuming that you’re in the SF South Bay Area. I’m in the sf east bay and I’ve been doing a ton of old school double pan bike seats lately. So if ya find a seat and need some help getting it done I’d be happy to help you with it. Here’s some of the seats I’ve done.
> 
> View attachment 1400145
> 
> View attachment 1400147
> 
> View attachment 1400148
> 
> View attachment 1400149
> 
> View attachment 1400150



Nice looking saddles! Now for sure I am on the hunt for one for this bike. BTW my South Bay is just southwest of L.A.


----------



## Hukah

Porkchop said:


> Took the 38 and the 34 out today!  Took the tank off the 38. Can’t decide weather to leave it off or put it back on. What do you guys think? Tank or no tank?
> 
> View attachment 1399344
> 
> View attachment 1399345
> 
> View attachment 1399346



I vote no tank. Want to sell it?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I am doing the 38 Shelby for a good friend but if it were my bike to sell the answer would still be....oh heck no! Lmao! My friend has around 50+bikes and this is his favorite!


----------



## Hukah

Porkchop said:


> I am doing the 38 Shelby for a good friend but if it were my bike to sell the answer would still be....oh heck no! Lmao! My friend has around 50+bikes and this is his favorite!



I figured as much but hey, a guy's gotta ask cause you just never know until you do.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Hukah said:


> I figured as much but hey, a guy's gotta ask cause you just never know until you do.



I heard that! I already tried too! Lmao! Just going to have to find my own some day!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Happy Sunday Caber’s! Found this Girls bike last week for a sweet price and couldn’t pass it up! It’s a 1941 Co-Op that was made by CWC so basically it’s a Roadmaster. Rolling on Lobdell rims with new departure hubs. Love the peaked fenders with arched brackets!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

SoBayRon did ya put the s2’s on that sweet old school Schwinn?


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> SoBayRon did ya put the s2’s on that sweet old school Schwinn?



Not yet. Working on another bike right now, but will be trying a few thing out on the Hornet soon!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Can’t wait to see what you do with your Schwinn!


----------



## SoBayRon

Gotta get a new saddle


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Yesterday’s meeting of the Rusty Relics! Lmao!


----------



## tacochris

I think, by definition, all of my bikes are technically "rat bikes" since I prefer all my bikes to be crusty originals and not classically "pretty".
I took my 54 out for its first long cruise since acquiring it after a decent mechanical re-grease and rebuild.  Rides really good actually!  
On period tires as well as it should stay.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Love your 54 phantom tacochris! I must agree with you when it comes to loving the bikes more when they show their age! I must say though I do prefer the aged and loved look over the crusty. To each his own beauty! Love the personal expression that comes through with all the bikes being posted on this thread! I picked up this beaten down Shelby and plan to make it a rider again! Going to use the 41 roadmaster girls bike that was broken in half and welded back together as a parts doner.  Rusty Relics Rule!


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop said:


> Love your 54 phantom tacochris! I must agree with you when it comes to loving the bikes more when they show their age! I must say though I do prefer the aged and loved look over the crusty. To each his own beauty! Love the personal expression that comes through with all the bikes being posted on this thread! I picked up this beaten down Shelby and plan to make it a rider again! Going to use the 41 roadmaster girls bike that was broken in half and welded back together as a parts doner.  Rusty Relics Rule!
> 
> View attachment 1404936
> 
> View attachment 1404937



Ive always been a tad strange when it comes to my deep love for hardcore patina/crust but the good thing is that most folks hate bikes like that so i get alot of really awesome bikes for a lot cheaper when in actuality, one mans negative selling points are my positive buying points.
I always say, there is a butt for every seat, I just prefer my seats rusty.  Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

tacochris said:


> Ive always been a tad strange when it comes to my deep love for hardcore patina/crust but the good thing is that most folks hate bikes like that so i get alot of really awesome bikes for a lot cheaper when in actuality, one mans negative selling points are my positive buying points.
> I always say, there is a butt for every seat, I just prefer my seats rusty.  Lol



That’s awesome tacochris!! Love it! One of my favorite things to do is find em crusty and then show em to the person I got it from when it’s done! Love how shocked they are!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Finally happy with how it looks! 1940’s Shelby frame.


----------



## Superman1984

I know y'all are probably gettin' tired of seein' my Rat Bike but here's some of my creative ideas comin' out to play & updates on my favorite owned bicycle right now. Between The Project Thread & Here I don't feel too bad posting often. I don't know how The Middle Weight & '33-65 Balloon guys would feel since it's a little bit of both. LOL


----------



## mrg

@Porkchop, no biggie but your now defunct CWC CO-OP was a post war late 40's and that's when CWC came out with those rims, their answer to Schwinn S2's


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

mrg said:


> @Porkchop, no biggie but your now defunct CWC CO-OP was a post war late 40's and that's when CWC came out with those rims, their answer to Schwinn S2'sView attachment 1406481



Thank you for the info mrg! It doesn’t surprise me that those rims were incorrect for the bike. The vin number on the bike and the information I found came up as a 1941. So it should have had drop center wheels. The co-op definitely had been messed with before I found it. The frame had been welded back together at the bb and had a twist to it.


----------



## mrg

Not a prewar frame, the wheels were correct and probably og to bike, it is a late 40's-early 50's frame with the correct CWC wheels, you are missing something on the serial #'s, usually more characters to the right of #'s, the same frame & wheels are in another thread here now with a CW to the right and is a 47. Prewar frame would have feet for rear kick stand and no hole above right chain adjuster for post war guard.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Thanks you again! Sounds to me like you really know your stuff when it comes to the CWC bikes! That’s awesome! Here’s a photo of the vin so we can get an accurate year on this. Let me know what you come up with please. I looked it up as a roadmaster because I didn’t find much information on the co-op. Here’s what I saw.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I thought 41 cause of the rear facing drop outs. So maybe 46?


----------



## mrg

The CWC # chart here is not perfect but aound 46-47, number says late 46 but they added the CW to the right of serial # in early 47, CWC  did not switch to the forward dropouts till mid 50’s and CO-OP badge  was just for that distributor So basically same as a Roadmaster and other badges they used.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

mrg said:


> The CWC # chart here is not perfect but aound 46-47, number says late 46 but they added the CW to the right of serial # in early 47, CWC  did not switch to the forward dropouts till mid 50’s and CO-OP badge  was just for that distributor So basically same as a Roadmaster and other badges they used.



Good information mrg! Maybe you can help me figure out what the frame I put those girls bike parts on is? Now I assumed that the frame was a Shelby but I made that assumption because of the crank sprocket and head tube bearing cups. The head badge was missing. I know that the CWC made Shelbys at one point so while this frame has holes in it at least it’s straight and the parts fit well. Thought I was at least keeping it in the CWC family. Now that I am looking at the vin I’m not so sure. What’s your opinion?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I’ve found these searching on the internet. First one has a Cadillac badge and calls it a 41. The next calls it a traveler with no year associated with it. The frame shows no traces of red!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Thought you guys might get a kick outta this one! Built this one many years ago! It’s a Schwinn occ stingray frame,seat,and bars combine with a Honda xr80. It’s fun,fast,very stable and reliable! Always a summer time favorite!


----------



## mrg

That looks pre AMF ( they bought both Shelby & CWC in early 50's ), Shelby pre & postwar of that frame look alike so I don't know and don't know if anybody has figured out the Shelby #'s so I'm just going with 40's, maybe somebody else can narrow it down.


----------



## Hammerhead

'41? DX


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning rat bike brothers! This weeks back from the dead project is a 1952 green panther!


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> Good morning rat bike brothers! This weeks back from the dead project is a 1952 green panther!



It looks like this “dead” one stands a pretty good chance of surviving! Sweet lookin‘ paint & parts!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

I’ve been putting some parts on an old Jaguar frame I picked up at Memory Lane , going to add a kickback to these old painted S2s , been playing around with a couple different seat set ups


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Good morning rat bike brothers! This weeks back from the dead project is a 1952 green panther!
> 
> View attachment 1410277
> 
> View attachment 1410278



That is My Favorite Colors for a Schwinn!!! I actually want to do like a small fleet of boys bikes like this! Maybe 1 day if I ever get the $ I will buy the Schwinn Greens & have a Mad Go at it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Busted a move today and assembled the panther! Such a sweet bike to be rescued from an attic!


----------



## ian

Porkchop said:


> Busted a move today and assembled the panther! Such a sweet bike to be rescued from an attic!
> 
> View attachment 1410574
> 
> View attachment 1410575



Vivid color scheme!


----------



## SoBayRon

Really nice - right down to the matching green grips


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Busted a move today and assembled the panther! Such a sweet bike to be rescued from an attic!
> 
> View attachment 1410574
> 
> View attachment 1410575



Ohhh Nooo  Solid white tires  Please tell me you have some white walls or cream walls?  Bike is Amazing though


----------



## BOB LOBLAW

Green tires with white walls ftw.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Ohhh Nooo  Solid white tires  Please tell me you have some white walls or cream walls?  Bike is Amazing though



Honestly I had three sets of tires to choose from. A white wall, brick color, and these white tires. This set had the highest tire pressure maximum. These old heavy weight Schwinns ride so amazing with the higher tire pressure tires on them! They take much less effort to pedal and just feel like your gliding! I have a set of Schwalbe fat franks on my phantom that run at 60 psi and are hands down the best I’ve experienced so far!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Honestly I had three sets of tires to choose from. A white wall, brick color, and these white tires. This set had the highest tire pressure maximum. These old heavy weight Schwinns ride so amazing with the higher tire pressure tires on them! They take much less effort to pedal and just feel like your gliding! I have a set of Schwalbe fat franks on my phantom that run at 60 psi and are hands down the best I’ve experienced so far!



I couldn't do it man; I've got my white wall Columbia Superb tires at like 40-45 psi & it rides Great, tires don't smoosh with me at 160-180 lbs & with a girls sprocket it's easy peddalin' but I know those wheels aren't even 2" wide so I am Verrry Leary of too much air in a rubber in an even smaller metal space.

I don't know if any of you guys ever seen tubes outside of the rims but now days they Never seem to inflate evenly. I worry about pinch flats .... Hell my 26x3" Duro tires don't run 60 psi

Quick ? Have you tried inflating other tires that much? I am curious


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> I couldn't do it man; I've got my white wall Columbia Superb tires at like 40-45 psi & it rides Great, tires don't smoosh with me at 160-180 lbs & with a girls sprocket it's easy peddalin' but I know those wheels aren't even 2" wide so I am Verrry Leary of too much air in a rubber in an even smaller metal space.
> 
> I don't know if any of you guys ever seen tubes outside of the rims but now days they Never seem to inflate evenly. I worry about pinch flats .... Hell my 26x3" Duro tires don't run 60 psi
> 
> Quick ? Have you tried inflating other tires that much? I am curious



I am not running the tires above there maximum recommend pressure. Ever seen one blow up? Crazy the force they have


----------



## Hammerhead

'61 Panther III


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

We’re getting shirts made for the bicycle club that we’re starting! Here’s a preview. We’re also going to be in down town Pleasanton ca on Sunday at 5 riding around Main Street if anyone would like to join us on your old school bike!


----------



## Hammerhead

'64 Jaguar


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

We had a lot of fun today riding around Main Street!


----------



## Rattman13

Got the '39 Elgin Klunk-rat back together, and took it out for a nice ride. The ride went well except for the occasional squeak from the 1972 varsity rat trap pedals, gotta figure out how to lube the outer bearings.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rattman13 said:


> Got the '39 Elgin Klunk-rat back together, and took it out for a nice ride. The ride went well except for the occasional squeak from the 1972 varsity rat trap pedals, gotta figure out how to lube the outer bearings.
> 
> View attachment 1413866
> 
> View attachment 1413874
> 
> View attachment 1413879
> 
> View attachment 1413880



Nice ride rattman! If you take the pedals off and place them thread side up then flood the thread side with penetrating oil and leave them that way the oil should make it’s way down the tube and to the outside bearings


----------



## Superman1984

Rattman13 said:


> Got the '39 Elgin Klunk-rat back together, and took it out for a nice ride. The ride went well except for the occasional squeak from the 1972 varsity rat trap pedals, gotta figure out how to lube the outer bearings.
> 
> View attachment 1413866
> 
> View attachment 1413874
> 
> View attachment 1413879
> 
> View attachment 1413880



Tilt it to each side & spray a Good lubricant towards each shaft where the bearings seat; use something that doesn't evaporate like WD40 crap. I like Liquid Wrench with Cerflon. Even some regular 5w30 oil will do but it's messy eventually so use at discretion


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> SoBayRon did ya put the s2’s on that sweet old school Schwinn?



Hey @Porkchop, I did get the S2’s on today. I like it!


----------



## SoBayRon

SoBayRon said:


> Thanks, @hm. and I do like the way that seat looks on the DX - very similar colors.



Hey @hm.
The seat arrived today for the Hornet. Troxel bell cup. Diggin it.


----------



## hm.

SoBayRon said:


> Hey @hm.
> The seat arrived today for the Hornet. Diggin it.



Oh yeah!..it goes so well with the gumwalls, gotta love that!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

SoBayRon said:


> Hey @Porkchop, I did get the S2’s on today. I like it!
> 
> View attachment 1413898
> 
> View attachment 1413899



That’s so much better!! Dig the new seat too!!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Spent this evening at a schwimm party! Lol!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning rat bike bro’s! This week’s project is my 46 world imperial. Stripped it down,wet sanded it, and clear coated the frame and guard yesterday. It has a great look to it!


----------



## Superman1984

Got a 4 pack of these 2" stickers comin' for the Columbia; I know 2 will adorn the front & rear lower fenders .... pics when done  of course


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning rat bike bro’s! As you may already know I’ve been working on my 1946 world imperial. Well for the past few days I’ve been trying and failing to get the fork tubes to match. I tried painting them and the colors were so off it looked hideous! I took them back to bare metal and sanded them with 400 wet sand paper and that looked way wrong too! Until I discovered that mixing hydrogen peroxide,a bit of white vinegar and a pinch of salt will cause metal to rust almost instantly! I painted the spears on the bare metal starting with black and then antique white over the black. Once it dried I carefully sanded the edges back to the black. Then I sprayed the mixed solution on them and let them dry about 10 times and let them hang all night. I didn’t touch them and cleared over them as I wanted to keep the look. Then a few hours later I used a scotch bright pad and gently knocked the  lumps down and reclear coated them!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Good morning rat bike bro’s! As you may already know I’ve been working on my 1946 world imperial. Well for the past few days I’ve been trying and failing to get the fork tubes to match. I tried painting them and the colors were so off it looked hideous! I took them back to bare metal and sanded them with 400 wet sand paper and that looked way wrong too! Until I discovered that mixing hydrogen peroxide,a bit of white vinegar and a pinch of salt will cause metal to rust almost instantly! I painted the spears on the bare metal starting with black and then antique white over the black. Once it dried I carefully sanded the edges back to the black. Then I sprayed the mixed solution on them and let them dry about 10 times and let them hang all night. I didn’t touch them and cleared over them as I wanted to keep the look. Then a few hours later I used a scotch bright pad and gently knocked the  lumps down and reclear coated them!
> 
> View attachment 1415392
> 
> View attachment 1415393
> 
> View attachment 1415394



Tried & True Techniques  

I loved using that solution when I did a non vintage Micargi Rover frame. It's awesome to watch it work instantly and then see the coloring you get with each spray coats. Really cool when you can apply heat to the bare metal to pull out coloring & then rust over that too .... jus' to share


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Tried & True Techniques
> 
> I loved using that solution when I did a non vintage Micargi Rover frame. It's awesome to watch it work instantly and then see the coloring you get with each spray coats. Really cool when you can apply heat to the bare metal to pull out coloring & then rust over that too .... jus' to share



I’ll have to try using the heat also at some point! I appreciate you sharing that!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Put the 46 back together and it still needs a few more things but overall it’s SICK! Lmao!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Put the 46 back together and it still needs a few more things but overall it’s SICK! Lmao!
> 
> View attachment 1415652
> 
> View attachment 1415653



Damn It Porkychop! Ya goin' to convert me over to the canti Schwinn side 

If that thing had a tank matchin' that patina on a Decent Good Chrome or Polishin' (like the springer) I think it would sail it over the top! 
Any plans for the cream/white wheels bud ?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

The wheels are one of those little things left to do. I am going to buff them out and put a set of brick pattern clay color tires on it. I couldn’t agree with you more about a matching patina tank! Also found this sweet sprocket today and ordered a set of pedal blocks.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Did a 49 a while back that was similar to my 46 colors and I think it looks sweet with the clay tires on the cream wheels


----------



## SoBayRon

Porkchop said:


> Did a 49 a while back that was similar to my 46 colors and I think it looks sweet with the clay tires on the cream wheels
> 
> View attachment 1415695



Those would look good on the ‘46, Porkchop. That one is a nice looker!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Damn It Porkychop! Ya goin' to convert me over to the canti Schwinn side
> 
> If that thing had a tank matchin' that patina on a Decent Good Chrome or Polishin' (like the springer) I think it would sail it over the top!
> Any plans for the cream/white wheels bud ?



The other funny thing is that I wasn’t a cantilever frame guy either! I was looking for a dx frame to build and found a guy who had one! He sent me this photo of the frame! Lmao! And so it began with the black phantom!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> The other funny thing is that I wasn’t a cantilever frame guy either! I was looking for a dx frame to build and found a guy who had one! He sent me this photo of the frame! Lmao! And so it began with the black phantom!
> 
> View attachment 1415698



Will you do me 1 favor Please; If you do the clay tires will you at least dirty or "grime" them some to match that rusty'tina some or better? I haven't ever been a fan of solid colored tires other than black & I Really am diggin' that look you got goin' with it. Usually they jus' look brown painted once cleared (kinda like the back fender when darker). I always feel they need some contrasts though so maybe the clay tires will be ideal .... as they are


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

That’s too funny cause I wanted the brown tires but they only make em with the cream wall! I did my best with the choices I have but I think that you’re going to be pleasantly surprised by how these tires will bring out the burgundy hues in the bike!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> That’s too funny cause I wanted the brown tires but they only make em with the cream wall! I did my best with the choices I have but I think that you’re going to be pleasantly surprised by how these tires will bring out the burgundy hues in the bike!



Hey a clay with cream wall wouldn't be hideous in my opinion .... you could then skip the wheel work (cleaning) they jus' look too white to me already. Lol. Now ya goin' to have me anxious over a canti Schwinn too. If I end up with a Vintage 50's or 60's Schwinn; I blame ALL Y'All so No Hatin' how I build it


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Hey a clay with cream wall wouldn't be hideous in my opinion .... you could then skip the wheel work (cleaning) they jus' look too white to me already. Lol. Now ya goin' to have me anxious over a canti Schwinn too. If I end up with a Vintage 50's or 60's Schwinn; I blame ALL Y'All so No Hatin' how I build it



Lmao! You do realize this is a rat bike thread!? The rat bikes are so cool because of the personal expression that comes out in the build! No hate on this thread only love for the hobby! My favorite bikes are from the 30’s and 40’s but the post war Schwinns ride amazing! So well  in fact that that’s why I’ve been building them! But my love for those early bikes still has me putting lucky 7 seat posts and long spring seats as well as prewar pedals! On the flip side I have been putting s2’s on bikes that originally came with drop centers! Others may or may not get it but if you dig it and ride the tires off of it..... that’s awesome! Here’s the one that started it for me! The ad it was listed on and now.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Damn It Porkychop! Ya goin' to convert me over to the canti Schwinn side
> 
> If that thing had a tank matchin' that patina on a Decent Good Chrome or Polishin' (like the springer) I think it would sail it over the top!
> Any plans for the cream/white wheels bud ?



Sup Superman 1984! This one should make ya happy! Not a cantilever! Lmao! Get this though....I believe that it’s a 1945! So sick! Working on cleaning the frame up today!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Damn It Porkychop! Ya goin' to convert me over to the canti Schwinn side
> 
> If that thing had a tank matchin' that patina on a Decent Good Chrome or Polishin' (like the springer) I think it would sail it over the top!
> Any plans for the cream/white wheels bud ?



Sup Superman 1984! This one should make ya happy! Not a cantilever! Lmao! Get this though....I believe that it’s a 1945! So sick! Working on cleaning the frame up today!


----------



## Superman1984

Porkchop said:


> Sup Superman 1984! This one should make ya happy! Not a cantilever! Lmao! Get this though....I believe that it’s a 1945! So sick! Working on cleaning the frame up today!
> 
> View attachment 1416859



It had to be Red. Lol. It looks like a Nice Prime Example though of Original paint!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Polished the s2’s and installed the clay walls !


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> It had to be Red. Lol. It looks like a Nice Prime Example though of Original paint!



How ya like the red bike now! Lmao! It’s ok....you know it’s sweet!


----------



## spoker

this one,weight redused and 3 speed so you can stil like to ride it if your over 25 yrs old


----------



## ian

spoker said:


> this one,weight redused and 3 speed so you can stil like to ride it if your over 25 yrs old
> 
> View attachment 1418937



At my age I only need one speed to ride. Dig your ride though


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

ian said:


> At my age I only need one speed to ride. Dig your ride though




You're just a kid Ian.............I have sworn off riding all single speeds except for dial ins, or riding several of my 36T sprocket conversions, for the last 55 years.....lol   I'm old and broken..


----------



## SoBayRon

Took the ‘96 Dyno Glide out just before sunset - has a Nexus 7 speed for us over 50 guys.


----------



## 1937Zenith

My 37 zenith 4 speed. Love cruisin this thing!


----------



## Eatontkd

I don't even know what brand bike this is! I found the frame, painted it with a rattle-cans, and threw together some "extra" parts. Heck, the wheels, tires, and brakes don't match! But,for some reason, this is one fun ride!!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

60 Jaguar


----------



## SoBayRon

Changed rims and tires on the ‘56 Hornet - bricks run quiet and smooth!🤫 Had to try the new emoji’s!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

My '76 Stingray chopper


----------



## nick tures

Porkchop said:


> Spent this evening at a schwimm party! Lol!



very nice !!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## palepainter

Had this one out riding this eve with MrMonkeyArms.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## palepainter

Had this one out this evening with a fee forum members here.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I finally got my '52 Rollfast frame built up with some parts I have been collecting for it.I have not hooked up the 2 speed switch yet but it rides real smooth. Not so sure about rear rack, I like having it will come in handy. Thoughts good bad appreciated.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finally got my '52 Rollfast frame built up with some parts I have been collecting for it.I have not hooked up the 2 speed switch yet but it rides real smooth. Not so sure about rear rack, I like having it will come in handy. Thoughts good bad appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1460442
> 
> View attachment 1460443
> 
> View attachment 1460444



I think if you’re going to run the rack it would look better with fenders. Sweet bike though!!


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finally got my '52 Rollfast frame built up with some parts I have been collecting for it.I have not hooked up the 2 speed switch yet but it rides real smooth. Not so sure about rear rack, I like having it will come in handy. Thoughts good bad appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1460442
> 
> View attachment 1460443
> 
> View attachment 1460444




Rack looks cool..........functionality is a big plus!!


----------



## ian

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finally got my '52 Rollfast frame built up with some parts I have been collecting for it.I have not hooked up the 2 speed switch yet but it rides real smooth. Not so sure about rear rack, I like having it will come in handy. Thoughts good bad appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1460442
> 
> View attachment 1460443
> 
> View attachment 1460444



I like it with the rack. Good place to haul fresh tomatoes 🍅


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good afternoon Caber’s! Managed to make applesauce’s spitfire a rider again today! Still have the chain guard and rack to do but it’s looking sweet!


----------



## ozzie

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I finally got my '52 Rollfast frame built up with some parts I have been collecting for it.I have not hooked up the 2 speed switch yet but it rides real smooth. Not so sure about rear rack, I like having it will come in handy. Thoughts good bad appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1460442
> 
> View attachment 1460443
> 
> View attachment 1460444



I like it with the rack, very functional and looks large enough for a slab of beer!


----------



## SoBayRon

Yup, the rack.


----------



## ozzie

reposted elsewhere.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Every body likes the rack!


----------



## Bill in Bama

I wish i had a rack!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

There’s a ride tonight in Pleasanton


----------



## Speed King




----------



## palepainter

Real quick overhaul and I was rolling on this Gem.  Thanks Craig.


----------



## Hammerhead

'61 Corvette


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Rode 2 around the neighborhood today. First, my Western Flyer Newsboy Special...







Then, my Murray muscle bike.


----------



## rollfaster

Slugo.


----------



## River_Trail

After work ride to the Huntington Beach air show on the ‘52 Panther today 😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms




----------



## Speed King




----------



## palepainter

work in progress.


----------



## River_Trail

After work ride yesterday 👊🏽😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I rode my '60 middleweight around the neighborhood after I got it all put together. The springer gives such a nice smooth ride.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

I took Bad News out for its first serious test ride just a few minutes ago. Tightening down the head set made a world of difference in the handling of this bike. It's far from perfect, it needs a decent amount of room to turn without scraping the pedals, and it still doesn't stop, but I'm happy knowing it's still a functional bike.


----------



## Eatontkd

Bike from the Dead said:


> I took Bad News out for its first serious test ride just a few minutes ago. Tightening down the head set made a world of difference in the handling of this bike. It's far from perfect, it needs a decent amount of room to turn without scraping the pedals, and it still doesn't stop, but I'm happy knowing it's still a functional bike.



It's one of those that I can't stop looking at... I'd like to see some pictures of it being ridden.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Eatontkd said:


> It's one of those that I can't stop looking at... I'd like to see some pictures of it being ridden.



Thanks! I'll see if I can get some riding photos/videos sometime today. I bet I look goofy riding it with the handlebars as low as they are, but whatever.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Eatontkd said:


> It's one of those that I can't stop looking at... I'd like to see some pictures of it being ridden.



As promised, here are a couple photos of me riding _Bad News._ I also have a video of me riding it, but I need to edit it and decide whether I'm uploading it on here or my scarcely-used YouTube account.


----------



## ian

Bike from the Dead said:


> As promised, here are a couple photos of me riding _Bad News._ I also have a video of me riding it, but I need to edit it and decide whether I'm uploading it on here or my scarcely-used YouTube account.
> View attachment 1498712
> View attachment 1498713
> View attachment 1498714



Haha! Looks like you're trying to avoid someone.


----------



## ian

Out and about on the '50's era Ratmaster.
This is a work in progress that keeps the creative thoughts erupting. Not sure where it will end up.......


----------



## River_Trail

On the River Trail again 😎


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Worked on getting this Western Germany made Flying Eagle lightweight ready for the OBC Fall Swap. Ran out of time yesterday so it will be assembled at the swap after being overhauled. 🤓


----------



## ozzie

Great day for a ride on the f’ugly 4 gill.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Please forgive my errant post #302 above. In my haste I thought I was posting in "What Bike did You Work on Today?" It was unintentional and I apologize for any inconvenience it may have caused.......


----------



## ian

Just another day in the PNW. Rat Roadmaster and Hemi powered Ratrod. Saw my buddy Chad on his '63 Spaceliner, and made an end to end pass on the Riverwalk. 62 and sunny here with a light onshore breeze.


----------



## River_Trail

Grateful to live close enough to cruise a ‘52 balloon tire bike to the beach 🙏🏽😎 #rivertrail


----------



## Double straightup

Cardiff by the sea..my favorite spot..I live in Hb and do beach trail too, but lately soo many E bike kooks doin 45 with no helmet..its like modern day jousting..😕


----------



## River_Trail

Double straightup said:


> Cardiff by the sea..my favorite spot..I live in Hb and do beach trail too, but lately soo many E bike kooks doin 45 with no helmet..its like modern day jousting..😕
> 
> View attachment 1510723



I know what you mean. The boardwalk is an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Hammerhead

'41 DX  around the neighborhood.


----------



## River_Trail

A lovely day to cruise down by the river (Santa Ana River Trail, that is LOL)


----------



## Speed King




----------



## River_Trail

Sweet day for a coast Highway cruise 😎


----------



## Girlbike

Doodsie said:


> 1938ish Shelby
> 
> 
> View attachment 1393114



Have to confess, I don't usually like funky color tires, but that looks great!


----------



## rollfaster

Bike from the Dead said:


> I took Bad News out for its first serious test ride just a few minutes ago. Tightening down the head set made a world of difference in the handling of this bike. It's far from perfect, it needs a decent amount of room to turn without scraping the pedals, and it still doesn't stop, but I'm happy knowing it's still a functional bike.
> View attachment 1498320



Built these two, the Monark is ridable but the other is not. Basically built for display for a customer of mine.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

Double straightup said:


> Cardiff by the sea..my favorite spot..I live in Hb and do beach trail too, but lately soo many E bike kooks doin 45 with no helmet..its like modern day jousting..😕
> 
> View attachment 1510723




I want to check this area out because you're not kidding! I have developed a case of klaxon elbow riding in HB and Newport - and the latest trend for these ebike riders is to come into your lane when their lane is full, with no regard for riders going in my direction. Posted speed limit is 10mph but that's not happening. Run video while you ride for proof of recklessness!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Superman1984 said:


> Damn It Porkychop! Ya goin' to convert me over to the canti Schwinn side
> 
> If that thing had a tank matchin' that patina on a Decent Good Chrome or Polishin' (like the springer) I think it would sail it over the top!
> Any plans for the cream/white wheels bud ?



Well Superman…..you were right about the cream tires and chrome drop centers! Definitely the right combo for this bike! Also put a delta silver ray on the fender and a buddy is making me a sick wood tank!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Happy Sunday cabers!
> I took the 54 phantom for a ride this morning! Beautiful day to go out! Spent all day Saturday painting the tank, front fender, and 59 chevy fender spear for the bike! Also discovered an old Bluetooth speaker I had fitted perfectly in the tank! So added some style and some tunes! Lovin it!
> 
> View attachment 1381204
> 
> View attachment 1381205
> 
> View attachment 1381206
> 
> View attachment 1381207



That’s still a cool thing!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Bill in Bama said:


> That’s still a cool thing!



Thank you Bill in bama! 
 This is my favorite one to ride! This bike just glides. I’ve made some improvements on it since those photos. I finished up the paint on the front wheel, hand stitched a new leather seat cover, and added some lights to it for the night rides!


----------



## Sven

My '63 Schwinn American  bobber


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Thank you Bill in bama!
> This is my favorite one to ride! This bike just glides. I’ve made some improvements on it since those photos. I finished up the paint on the front wheel, hand stitched a new leather seat cover, and added some lights to it for the night rides!
> 
> View attachment 1513978
> 
> View attachment 1513979
> 
> View attachment 1513980



I really dig that bud!  I love seeing folks take artistic liberties with phantoms.  

@coasterbrakejunkie1969 see I told ya black fenders look good on black phantoms!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> I told ya black fenders look good on black phantoms!



I'm digging it, hope mine cleans up as nice. Those rims and seat are killer.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm digging it, hope mine cleans up as nice. Those rims and seat are killer.



Thank you both ! I had wanted to do a phantom this way for awhile so when the opportunity to buy this frame came up I went for it! It was a ton of work but every little step forward has been very rewarding! The biggest improvement was an unexpected improvement in ride quality when I used the long spring seat with the lucky 7 seat post turned backwards. Reposing the rider back and down took a lot of the load off the front springer making the bike feel like it glides now!


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Thank you both ! I had wanted to do a phantom this way for awhile so when the opportunity to buy this frame came up I went for it! It was a ton of work but every little step forward has been very rewarding! The biggest improvement was an unexpected improvement in ride quality when I used the long spring seat with the lucky 7 seat post turned backwards. Reposing the rider back and down took a lot of the load off the front springer making the bike feel like it glides now!



Well ya done darn good!


----------



## Sven

I rode my '69 WF "Sonic Flyer" Rat Rod bike. Some  components achieved their rust using "Triple P" (Porkchop's [ @Porkchop & Applesauce ] Patina Potion.


----------



## SKPC

Hold on there buddy.....not sure you know what you are talking about...wussy...


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Sven said:


> I rode my '69 WF "Sonic Flyer" Rat Rod bike. Some  components achieved their rust using "Triple P" (Porkchop's [ @Porkchop & Applesauce ] Patina Potion.
> View attachment 1514644



Lookin Great Sven!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Finally found some tires for our 72 town and country!


----------



## Double straightup

My panther is no easy rider like my kickback middleweights..like a train movin down the tracks. Gotta work it out and air em up though
..


----------



## Lonestar

Took out the '83 Sidewinder for a few miles this morning. Pretty windy & overcast, but still a very fun ride & some much needed "get off my lazy a$$ & ride" time!
This bike is very fast & fun!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1517595



That’s a sweet ride!


----------



## Girlbike

We took these out for a little while. It just got too cold and windy. The boy was brave, but I could tell he was suffering.


----------



## River_Trail

Thankful for another lovely day on river trail and the pacific coast 🙏🏽😎


----------



## SoBayRon

Rode the ‘84 around the hood today. Rides even better now with some new bars and other parts.


----------



## mrg

The 38 Mahowald SK out in the OC


----------



## River_Trail

mrg said:


> The 38 Mahowald SK out in the OCView attachment 1521824
> View attachment 1521825



I’ve seen that one at the circle on those rides. Awesome piece of machinery 👊🏽😎


----------



## Hammerhead

'41 DX


----------



## Hammerhead

Yesterday's snow ride. Trails are not quite frozen enough for winter riding. Ratified '61 Corvette.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning Caber’s! 
 Added a Persons majestic siren to the 54 phantom. Looks sick but wished it worked as good as it looks! Lol


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Good morning Caber’s!
> Added a Persons majestic siren to the 54 phantom. Looks sick but wished it worked as good as it looks! Lol
> 
> View attachment 1524223
> 
> View attachment 1524224
> 
> View attachment 1524225



She's not for business, she's for pleasure.....Lol  Looks awesome on there though


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

It was yesterday, My 1959 Schwinn who's-a-what's-it with 1980 forks and an unmatching set of wheels a HD front and an old Shamino hubed something on the rear. I do not like to mess up my nicer bikes so this one is going to do the brunt of the work this winter. I mostly bomb around the neighbor and local park. It rides quite nicely except for the noise the tires make is a bit louder then the tires on the rest of my bikes.


----------



## Sven

My '63 Schwinn American Rat bobber


----------



## Hammerhead

'64 Jaguar out and about this afternoon. Hammerhead


----------



## Sven

All of my bikes are in the "Rat" category.  But I chose this one today. '55 Schwinn Corvette.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Sven said:


> All of my bikes are in the "Rat" category.  But I chose this one today. '55 Schwinn Corvette.
> View attachment 1528409




*All of my bikes are in the "Rat" category.............HaHaHaHaHa............Mine too!!*


----------



## tacochris

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> *All of my bikes are in the "Rat" category.............HaHaHaHaHa............Mine too!!*



By todays definition of "rat rod", even though all my bikes are original, correct and complete, they would be considered "rats".  Lol


----------



## ian

Here's mine.  '53 Monark badged as a Silver King. Bare metal now, but hopefully the rust will accumulate soon. Definitely feels smooth and quiet.


----------



## Schwinny

This one.


----------



## Schwinny

Sven said:


> All of my bikes are in the "Rat" category.  But I chose this one today. '55 Schwinn Corvette.
> View attachment 1528409



I think that Rat bike is short for Ratty and covers a lot of types in made-up or crusty condition.


----------



## ian

Schwinny said:


> This one.
> 
> View attachment 1528787
> 
> View attachment 1528788
> 
> View attachment 1528789



Bad ass!!


----------



## Sven

My rusty AF WF Sonic


----------



## Hammerhead

'41 DX


----------



## Bobrowe

Nothing matches and everythings rusty.


----------



## ian

Took the '53 SK by Monark out to test the forebrake. It works great! And ran into my riding buddy Chad with his rat project. It was breezy and cool, maybe 40 but it's the PNW after all.


----------



## ian

1950 Roadmaster rat on the Riverwalk. 
It was really quiet out, no tourists and very few locals either.  Maybe it was the snow and hail and rain??


----------



## Girlbike

Not sure if it's a real ride. This one is done for now. It passed the ride around the neighborhood test. 
Had to paint etc the fenders and chain guard. A lot of you guys have rusty mismatched bikes and they usually look great. For some reason mine just didn't look cool. My son suggested yellow with the stripes.  "You can just do them  over it's not like doing the whole thing if you don't like the yellow.
Well, what do you think?


----------



## ian

Girlbike said:


> Not sure if it's a real ride. This one is done for now. It passed the ride around the neighborhood test.
> Had to paint etc the fenders and chain guard. A lot of you guys have rusty mismatched bikes and they usually look great. For some reason mine just didn't look cool. My son suggested yellow with the stripes.  "You can just do them  over it's not like doing the whole thing if you don't like the yellow.
> Well, what do you think?View attachment 1535426View attachment 1535427
> View attachment 1535425



Looks like a real Ratbike to me.  I espescially dig the skinny front tire. Is it 27" ?


----------



## Girlbike

ian said:


> Looks like a real Ratbike to me.  I espescially dig the skinny front tire. Is it 27" ?



Yeah, it's a 27" but  I can't claim the idea. A friend of mine gave it to me as a set. 
It's big! It's the longest bike I have. It's pretty heavy, but with the Shimano 3cc, it really gets up!
Thanks, the yellow is growing on me a little. Anything is an improvement from how it looked. At least it looks like a real something now.


----------



## River_Trail

Rode my 1960 Schwinn Motorized Rat up & down the river trail today. All rust, no fuss 💯👊🏽😎


----------



## River_Trail

River_Trail said:


> Rode my 1960 Schwinn Motorized Rat up & down the river trail today. All rust, no fuss 💯👊🏽😎
> 
> View attachment 1543437


----------



## Girlbike

Got to take the Catalina out for a spin around the neighborhood, with its newly laced in three speed! I swear second feels like overdrive. Same size rear gear. When I get to take it out for a real ride, maybe third will not just be a novelty.


----------



## GTBruiser

The Ross Deluxe to pick up between games vittles.


----------



## Rat Rod

1956 Black phantom


----------



## Schulze

A little rat I put together this morning…

mailbox mobber


----------



## Schulze

Took this one out for a couple miles at lunch today. Breaking it in.


----------



## Schulze

Dang! Spent some time going through all the pages of this thread. Not surprisingly, some bad ass builds here!  I tore down the green bike while waiting on some truss rods I sourced from Hastings here on thecabe. Finished sanding it down and gave it a nice coating of rusty metal primer. Changed out the sprocket, rebuilt the coaster brake…


----------



## Schulze

Signs, signs…


----------



## Rattman13

Nice Cali day for a ride on my '39 Elgin Roadster.


----------



## ian

Schulze said:


> Signs, signs…
> 
> View attachment 1566145



Dig them bars!


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Pedaltherapy

ian said:


> 1950 Roadmaster rat on the Riverwalk.
> It was really quiet out, no tourists and very few locals either.  Maybe it was the snow and hail and rain??
> 
> View attachment 1533297
> 
> View attachment 1533298
> 
> View attachment 1533299



Great looking bike


----------



## ian

Pedaltherapy said:


> Great looking bike



Thanks a lot! This ride is a great way to take a slow cruise down the Riverwalk trail.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

the tinker said:


> Took the Shelby out for a spin. Nice riding and fun bike. I always have to look back at the picture of the day I dragged this old boy home. It was not a pretty sight. Covered in rust and heavy silver paint.View attachment 1049855
> 
> Got this bike on a trade.  Notice the 1953 Monark Rocket on the rear fender.View attachment 1049856
> 
> View attachment 1049857
> 
> View attachment 1049858



Is that front fender ornament off a early 60's Ford? Really BEAUTIFUL Shelby...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tomato John said:


> View attachment 1149761
> 
> View attachment 1149762
> 
> View attachment 1149763
> 
> View attachment 1149764
> While getting my bike ready for yesterday’s ride, my daughter’s rats spent some time “assisting”. This truly is a “rat” bike.



😎


----------



## the tinker

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is that front fender ornament off a early 60's Ford? Really BEAUTIFUL Shelby...



It's off the front fender of 53 girl's Monark Super Deluxe. Thanks for the compliment on the bike. I still have it. Not sure exactly what year it is, as the ID tag is missing. Very nice riding bike.


----------



## Rattman13

'35 Hawthorne Klunk-rat on the road for a short ride in the gathering darkness. And yes I do know those are Schwinn forks, and Murray truss rods. 😁


----------



## Rat Rod

56 Black phantom


----------



## palepainter

View attachment 1576488

View attachment 1576489
View attachment 1576492




View attachment 1576491


----------



## palepainter




----------



## oldebike55

194? Shelby flyer


----------



## Girlbike

Yesterday I forgot to take a picture, so here's an old one.
The big news is that I won the rebuild the Shimano 3cc deal! Mine was pretty different and probably a lot older than the one on YouTube, but I won! It's got third gear again! Pretty happy about that .


----------



## Rat Rod

61 streamliner rat rod


----------



## River_Trail

Tuning up the wifey’s ‘52 Debbie in the neighborhood


----------



## Lonestar

'67 Typhoon Rat


----------



## buck hughes

older picture-took this beast for a ride.


----------



## Rattman13

'36-'37 Shelby Cadillac Klunker stage 1. Reminds me a lot of the Klunker I rode on Repack in '84, maybe because that bike had a slingshot stem and Interam bars too. Built and taken out for a short ride today, would have gone further but I wasn't feeling to well. Rides very well, and I'm sure it'll be a favorite of mine.


----------



## River_Trail

Swapped out the white Hunt Wilde grips for a set of color-coordinated Schwinn torpedo grips for the wife’s ride 😎✨


----------



## ditchpig

Rattman13 said:


> '36-'37 Shelby Cadillac Klunker stage 1. Reminds me a lot of the Klunker I rode on Repack in '84, maybe because that bike had a slingshot stem and Interam bars too. Built and taken out for a short ride today, would have gone further but I wasn't feeling to well. Rides very well, and I'm sure it'll be a favorite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 1588142
> 
> View attachment 1588143
> 
> View attachment 1588144



Nice! How many speeds? Is that a 40 tooth up front. Love those stems!


----------



## Rattman13

ditchpig said:


> Nice! How many speeds? Is that a 40 tooth up front. Love those stems!



3 speed Nexus, and the front sprocket is a 39 tooth.


----------



## Girlbike

Sure I've got other bikes, but this one was front and center when I went into the basement. 

 As always, the rough looking, smooth riding junkyard gal is ready to go!
The three speed has turned this one to 11!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

I had to see what these bars would look like on something ratty...so I threw something together with all of my black parts. 











I think I still like it from here on back....lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz

WillWork4Parts said:


> I had to see what these bars would look like on something ratty...so I threw something together with all of my black parts. View attachment 1590485
> 
> View attachment 1590487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I still like it from here on back....lol
> View attachment 1590488



Man O' Man, i really get a kick out of this old Schwinn Twin bar.. Looks pretty Dang COOOL for a throw together black parts bike. I need a pair of those bars and that springer really pop's too.... RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## River_Trail

Cruisin the neighborhood on my ‘52


----------



## Girlbike

River_Trail said:


> View attachment 1591564
> Cruisin the neighborhood on my ‘52



That doesn't look like much of a rat to me!
That would be the nicest, coolest bike I own. Sweet!


----------



## Girlbike

WillWork4Parts said:


> I had to see what these bars would look like on something ratty...so I threw something together with all of my black parts. View attachment 1590485
> 
> View attachment 1590487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I still like it from here on back....lol
> View attachment 1590488



It certainly looks good, how does it ride?


----------



## River_Trail

Girlbike said:


> That doesn't look like much of a rat to me!
> That would be the nicest, coolest bike I own. Sweet!



That’s kind of you, but it is missing the tank & lights, has an 80’s Messinger seat & waffle pedals, a set of 1948 DX forks and pre-war drop center wheels.


----------



## Girlbike

River_Trail said:


> That’s kind of you, but it is missing the tank & lights, has an 80’s Messinger seat & waffle pedals, a set of 1948 DX forks and pre-war drop center wheels



My latest (the red one) 

has Messinger for its comfortable seat from a parts bike I got a while ago. I love mine!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

River_Trail said:


> View attachment 1591564
> Cruisin the neighborhood on my ‘52



Black Phantom? Really COOOL old Schwinn.. RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Girlbike said:


> My latest (the red one) View attachment 1591621has Messinger for its comfortable seat from a parts bike I got a while ago. I love mine!



The red bike is much to nice to be considered a Rat bike by any means... Roadmaster by chance? RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Girlbike

razinhellcustomz said:


> The red bike is much to nice to be considered a Rat bike by any means... Roadmaster by chance? RideOnn.. Razin..



Thank you!
From looking around online I'm guessing it's a '61 or '62 Roadmaster Skyrider. It's not perfect, but it's not bad and I think it's all original. I got a really good deal on I.
The rat is the blue one. Now that thing is "the children of the night! " (Wolves howling in the distance)


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Girlbike said:


> Thank you!
> From looking around online I'm guessing it's a '61 or '62 Roadmaster Skyrider. It's not perfect, but it's not bad and I think it's all original. I got a really good deal on I.
> The rat is the blue one. Now that thing is "the children of the night! " (Wolves howling in the distance)



I own several Skyrider bikes, but none of mine look as good as yours... RideOnn.. Razin.. P.S, really love the chiming bell too..


----------



## Girlbike

razinhellcustomz said:


> I own several Skyrider bikes, but none of mine look as good as yours... RideOnn.. Razin.. P.S, really love the chiming bell too..



Thank you!
So do you think I have the year right? It wouldn't matter a lot, I cherish it just the same.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Girlbike said:


> Thank you!
> So do you think I have the year right? It wouldn't matter a lot, I cherish it just the same.View attachment 1591697



I would say give or take a year or two.. I think the later ones may have a different sprocket as one of mine has the Star ship sprocket..


----------



## SoBayRon

The ‘80.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Girlbike said:


> Thank you!
> So do you think I have the year right? It wouldn't matter a lot, I cherish it just the same.View attachment 1591697



If you could post the serial #, that would help track down the year also..


----------



## River_Trail

razinhellcustomz said:


> Black Phantom? Really COOOL old Schwinn.. RideOnn.. Razin..



It’s a Panther, actually 👊🏽😎


----------



## Misterotis

Did 5 miles this evening on this. Bought it for my wife, but it’s a fun ride.


----------



## Girlbike

razinhellcustomz said:


> If you could post the serial #, that would help track down the year also..



534839 on the driver's side dropouts.


----------



## Lonestar

Big Ripper 29er...down to the water...













Headin' homeward...what a beauty of a day here in the Hill Country...










Back home.

















😎 ✌ 🌮


----------



## Lonestar

Lonestar said:


> Big Ripper 29er...down to the water...
> 
> View attachment 1592240
> 
> View attachment 1592242
> 
> View attachment 1592243
> 
> Headin' homeward...what a beauty of a day here in the Hill Country...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592244
> 
> View attachment 1592245
> 
> Back home.
> 
> View attachment 1592247
> 
> View attachment 1592248
> 
> View attachment 1592249
> 
> View attachment 1592250
> 
> 😎 ✌ 🌮



Sorry! I just noticed this was the Rat Bike thread! Meant to post in what Bike did you ride...sorry to anyone I offended!


----------



## Eatontkd

Lonestar said:


> Sorry! I just noticed this was the Rat Bike thread! Meant to post in what Bike did you ride...sorry to anyone I offended!



Not a problem. There's a lot here that don't seem to be what I thought was a "rat"...


----------



## Girlbike

Lonestar said:


> Sorry! I just noticed this was the Rat Bike thread! Meant to post in what Bike did you ride...sorry to anyone I offended!



Not me!
Before I found what rat bike did you ride I was posting this in what BIKE did you ride


----------



## Girlbike

Eatontkd said:


> Not a problem. There's a lot here that don't seem to be what I thought was a "rat"...



I put this one in what BIKE did you ride today! The Old Crusty!


----------



## Rattman13

Did some adjustments (shifter, and headset.)and then got out for a nice cruise on my '36-'37 Shelby Cadillac Klunker. Just loving those 33 1/2" solid aluminum Interam bars. Also added the truss rod bracket, truss rods will be here soon.


----------



## ozzie

Lonestar said:


> Sorry! I just noticed this was the Rat Bike thread! Meant to post in what Bike did you ride...sorry to anyone I offended!



Sweet rides those 29"se bikes. I have a 2021 Fast ripper and love it and recently snagged a 29" Big style cruiser. Huge bike but is suits my tall frame.


----------



## Lonestar

Thanks, it rides great! I had to sort out the brakes adjustment wise, put the Surly chain tensioner on it & this was the test ride.
It's fast & comfy,too! I wish I would have posted it in the correct thread though! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ian

Got out for a short ride around the neighborhood on the '51 SK El Dorado. It was going good until I felt a wobble in the rear tire.I guess tires aren't forever.....sorry, first pic is a different ride on a different day......


----------



## razinhellcustomz

ian said:


> Got out for a short ride around the neighborhood on the '51 SK El Dorado. It was going good until I felt a wobble in the rear tire.I guess tires aren't forever.....sorry, first pic is a different ride on a different day......
> 
> View attachment 1594476
> 
> View attachment 1594477
> 
> View attachment 1594478
> 
> View attachment 1594479
> 
> View attachment 1594480



Damn sure hate it when this happens.. Your lucky she didn't blow.. Good luck Ian.. RideOnn.. Razin...


----------



## ian

Can't keep a good rat down. For long.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz

ian said:


> Can't keep a good rat down. For long.....
> 
> View attachment 1594507
> 
> View attachment 1594508
> 
> View attachment 1594509



Are those Cults? Looks much better now... RideOnn.. Razin...


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Finally finished this crusty Sears Spyder and went for a ride on a beautiful Colorado day! Super smooth rider!
> View attachment 1144447



Hey Monkeyarms, i know this is an old post but wanted to know what the back tyre on your Spyder is? Looks COOOL on here.. Thanks... Razin..


----------



## ian

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are those Cults? Looks much better now... RideOnn.. Razin...



I believe they're Kendas. Not my faves but they'll do for now.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Monkeyarms, i know this is an old post but wanted to know what the back tyre on your Spyder is? Looks COOOL on here.. Thanks... Razin..





Going to have to get back to you on that. I switched to a white seat & whitewalls not long after this was built & a friend bought it. Will get that info for you later today.😉


----------



## Rat Rod

morning ride 60s Corvette good day


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Finally finished this crusty Sears Spyder and went for a ride on a beautiful Colorado day! Super smooth




😎


----------



## Girlbike

My son and I went out for his first real ride. He rode the terrible Santa Fe, of course, I rode the' 59. He did great! We swapped bikes for a minute. He said "Let's swap back, I like mine."


----------



## Double straightup

62 typhoon cruising it up getting sand on my pedals like it should


----------



## Girlbike

This posting isn't about a ride I took. It's about rides I'd like to take.!
I'm calling out to all of you in the vicinity of Baltimore Maryland. What I would like to do is to is put together a few rides and meet ups like there seems to be no shortage of out West. Haven't you ever envied the thriving scene found in California and various places? Even though I am relatively new to the hobby, I've already met and heard of others that sort of lurk in the shadows in my area. Shoot! They're not even on the CABE!   
Personally, I am willing to travel a little bit, depending on bridges crossed when we get to them. If you have a place you like to ride, we could probably come to a consensus about a place to meet. Message me. I will start a thread called "Maryland Showoffs" so as not to clog up this thread. You can respond to the idea publicly there.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Monkeyarms, i know this is an old post but wanted to know what the back tyre on your Spyder is? Looks COOOL on here.. Thanks... Razin..





Hey Razin, sorry for being distracted with fantastic riding weather. It's tagged as Duobrand 20"x2.4". 65 psi tire. It may have been sold as Odyssey or some other BMX tire. I don't remember what label was on the tire when purchased. Sorry.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Hey Razin, sorry for being distracted with fantastic riding weather. It's tagged as Duobrand 20"x2.4". 65 psi tire. It may have been sold as Odyssey or some other BMX tire. I don't remember what label was on the tire when purchased. Sorry.



No worries.. Thanks for your reply... Prosit.. Mark...


----------



## River_Trail

Calm before the incoming Pacific storm 🌧


----------



## ian

Got a little time to ride the '51 SK badged Monark. Took the park loop along the mighty Clatskanie river, then down Swedetown Road. Lotsa Scandhoovians here.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Girlbike said:


> This posting isn't about a ride I took. It's about rides I'd like to take.!
> I'm calling out to all of you in the vicinity of Baltimore Maryland. What I would like to do is to is put together a few rides and meet ups like there seems to be no shortage of out West. Haven't you ever envied the thriving scene found in California and various places? Even though I am relatively new to the hobby, I've already met and heard of others that sort of lurk in the shadows in my area. Shoot! They're not even on the CABE!
> Personally, I am willing to travel a little bit, depending on bridges crossed when we get to them. If you have a place you like to ride, we could probably come to a consensus about a place to meet. Message me. I will start a thread called "Maryland Showoffs" so as not to clog up this thread. You can respond to the idea publicly there.



I think that you should just move to California and ride with us! Lol


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good evening Caber’s!
 Took this 1962 flat bar to get coffee this morning.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

I love the blatant disregard for what this bike was originally by using an earlier original style paint scheme! Also has 1948 no knurle s2’s laced to 1995 anniversary hubs! Wish I knew the story behind this rat bike!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I love the blatant disregard for what this bike was originally by using an earlier original style paint scheme! Also has 1948 no knurle s2’s laced to 1995 anniversary hubs! Wish I knew the story behind this rat bike!



Nice Schwinn Porkchop... If you can't find the Back story to this bike, no worries.. As long as your having fun with this COOOL Tornado who cares... RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## Kickstand3

I don’t have a light house in this part of Texas like @tripple3  LOL . But I have this antique train museum 10 miles from my house, nice before work ride . Time to ride back and go to work


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Kickstand3 said:


> I don’t have a light house in this part of Texas like @tripple3  LOL . But I have this antique train museum 10 miles from my house, nice before work ride . Time to ride back and go to work
> 
> View attachment 1598662
> 
> View attachment 1598663



Choo!! Choo!! Really nice old Hawthorne Zep bike.. Try to keep er on the rails next time... RideOnn.. Razin...


----------



## ditchpig

ian said:


> Got a little time to ride the '51 SK badged Monark. Took the park loop along the mighty Clatskanie river, then down Swedetown Road. Lotsa Scandhoovians here.
> 
> View attachment 1597461
> 
> View attachment 1597462
> 
> View attachment 1597463
> 
> View attachment 1597464
> 
> View attachment 1597465



Great 'Spring is Here' shots... Such a cool ride...love that front brake!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Figured I had to post my train related shot, since I forgot to on Wednesday. First one is a pedestrian overpass over 4 sets of track. Second is about a mile up the track behind the stadium.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good afternoon Caber’s! 
 Got the cruisers out for the car show today!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Took the double drop bar out for a test ride.


----------



## Girlbike

Things were going great! Since completion, the Hawthorne really hasn't been ridden very much. It was riding so nice,I thought to myself, this thing is going to be ridden a lot this summer!
Shortly after this picture was taken, the chain broke!
Good news is that it didn't break while standing on it. The ground was relatively flat,,in third gear, going pretty fast, kinda tooling along. It could have been much worse.


I knew with the three speed, the chain line wasn't perfect, off by a little less than 1/8". I think when this one gets its new chain it'll be the chain for geared bikes


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Girlbike said:


> Things were going great! Since completion, the Hawthorne really hasn't been ridden very much. It was riding so nice,I thought to myself, this thing is going to be ridden a lot this summer!
> Shortly after this picture was taken, the chain broke!
> Good news is that it didn't break while standing on it. The ground was relatively flat,,in third gear, going pretty fast, kinda tooling along. It could have been much worse.View attachment 1601053
> I knew with the three speed, the chain line wasn't perfect, off by a little less than 1/8". I think when this one gets its new chain it'll be the chain for geared bikes



Had the same problem with a 57 Schwinn I did last year. I flipped the crank sprocket and my problem was solved! May work for you too?


----------



## Girlbike

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Had the same problem with a 57 Schwinn I did last year. I flipped the crank sprocket and my problem was solved! May work for you too?
> 
> View attachment 1601102



That's worth a try, and agood idea. What do you think of the chain for geared bikes?  By the way, that's a really cool bike!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Girlbike said:


> That's worth a try, and agood idea. What do you think of the chain for geared bikes?  By the way, that's a really cool bike!



The geared bikes meaning with derailers? If so those chains are too narrow for your coaster brake sprockets.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good afternoon Caber’s!
 Serviced the rear hub and bearings and installed the reflector today. All that’s left now is the front hub and bearings and the seat. Then the Duke will be done!


----------



## Girlbike

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The geared bikes meaning with derailers? If so those chains are too narrow for your coaster brake sprockets.



Guess what. My rear cog is in fact dished outward. A real mistake to have not seen a way to prevent a walk of shame! Thing is I looked at the chain line and didn't like it. I figured it was inevitable, while the solution was staring me in the face. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Girlbike said:


> My rear cog is dished outward.



Not sure if that is a general rule, that hubs might be wider than bottom brackets, so aligning to the inward most position would be the usual position, for some bikes.


----------



## Girlbike

Archie Sturmer said:


> Not sure if that is a general rule, that hubs might be wider than bottom brackets, so aligning to the inward most position would be the usual position, for some bikes.



The three speed is definitely wider! I had to use a spring compressor in reverse to spread the rear to accept it. My goof was to not see how to fix the chain line when I was putting the bike together.


----------



## Girlbike

Archie Sturmer said:


> Not sure if that is a general rule, that hubs might be wider than bottom brackets, so aligning to the inward most position would be the usual position, for some bikes.



Yeah, that makes sense. I could have sworn it was in the out position before I laced the hub in. Now, I'm filled with doubt.


----------



## ozzie

Girlbike said:


> The three speed is definitely wider! I had to use a spring compressor in reverse to spread the rear to accept it. My goof was to not see how to fix the chain line when I was putting the bike together.



Did you have a new chain on it? I broke a chain while standing on it last year but fortunately survived unscathed as I was just taking off. Since then I fit new chains on all of my builds. IZUMI is my no.1 choice.


----------



## J-wagon

If chainline no good, often the rear sprocket clip will pop off before anything else fails. If chain snapped, likely preexisting cracks in link plates. If front / rear sprockets concave / dished, flipping to improve chainline. If front needs more outboard, can add extra fixed cone spacer as long as drivepin still engages front sprocket.


----------



## Rollo

... Took the Dyno Deuce for a burn around the park yesterday ... 😎👍


----------



## Girlbike

ozzie said:


> Did you have a new chain on it? I broke a chain while standing on it last year but fortunately survived unscathed as I was just taking off. Since then I fit new chains on all of my builds. IZUMI is my no.1 choice.



Yes it was a new chain. Don't know what happened. It wasn't the master link that broke. Maybe the chain was defective, maybe it was the chain line, but it's getting fixed.


ozzie said:


> Did you have a new chain on it? I broke a chain while standing on it last year but fortunately survived unscathed as I was just taking off. Since then I fit new chains on all of my builds. IZUMI is my no.1 choice.



The chain was new. The chain line wasn't perfect, I knew (about 1/8" off). It'll be fixed today.


----------



## Girlbike

ozzie said:


> Did you have a new chain on it? I broke a chain while standing on it last year but fortunately survived unscathed as I was just taking off. Since then I fit new chains on all of my builds. IZUMI is my no.1 choice.



Sorry about replying twice. I was interupted and it messed me up. Thanks for your advice. Matter of fact I think it's an izumi chain I picked up.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Good morning Caber’s!
 Finished up with the Duke this morning! Serviced and cleaned the front hub and bearings and recovered the seat yesterday. Put it back together this morning. Hopefully I’ll get a chance to ride it later on today!


----------



## Rocket Man

Nice looking job on the seat recovering. Love to see how you did that.
Nice stable mates too.


----------



## Rocket Man

This is the bike that reignited my love for old bikes. It had been stored in different locations in the shed and some parts in the garage since the late 70s
One morning I woke up and said lets gets this Rocket back together. Took it for a spin later that day. You guys on the Gabe inspired me.
A bit bummed that one of the tires chunked out when it went flat on the storage rack, would love to find an old replacement.


----------



## J-wagon

Cool. Ride on! 


Rocket Man said:


> A bit bummed that one of the tires chunked out when it went flat on the storage rack, would love to find an old replacement.



Bummer about chunk but if that is it, looks holding up, many more miles of fun before failure.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rocket Man said:


> This is the bike that reignited my love for old bikes. It had been stored in different locations in the shed and some parts in the garage since the late 70s
> One morning I woke up and said lets gets this Rocket back together. Took it for a spin later that day. You guys on the Gabe inspired me.
> A bit bummed that one of the tires chunked out when it went flat on the storage rack, would love to find an old replacement.
> 
> View attachment 1611060
> 
> View attachment 1611061



That’s awesome! I say ditch those old tires for some new ones that will ride so much better and ride it like you stole it!!


----------



## ditchpig

J-wagon said:


> Cool. Ride on!
> 
> Bummer about chunk but if that is it, looks holding up, many more miles of fun before failure.
> View attachment 1611079



Don't you hate hills! Really cool Rocket! I've had good luck patching tire failures like that with 'Sikaflex' it's a silicone based marine use adhesive sealer. There are differing grades...I use the permanent one.
Oh, and it comes in white or black......


----------



## Rocket Man

Thanks guys, Looks like the carcass? is still holding the tube at pressure. Yes I did consider new tires, but for my needs these will be fine, I have other bike I put miles on.  You found it, well done J-wagon.
 I will try and repair my tire and get some more miles. Good tip, thanks. The sikaflex 291 does not say it is flexible in the ad I am reading. I assume it is, correct?


----------



## ditchpig

Rocket Man said:


> Thanks guys, Looks like the carcass? is still holding the tube at pressure. Yes I did consider new tires, but for my needs these will be fine, I have other bike I put miles on.  You found it, well done J-wagon.
> I will try and repair my tire and get some more miles. Good tip, thanks. The sikaflex 291 does not say it is flexible in the ad I am reading. I assume it is, correct?



Hello Mr. ROCKET MAN ..(that's so cool)...Yes , it's very flexible. You'd swear it was actual rubber. Not like 'Shoe Goo' but it's really tough. It's worth a try especially if there is still lots of tread left. 
You can put a layer on the inside under some duct tape as well. Just sayin' ....
Kryn


----------



## Rocket Man

Reality check! I believe they are past there sell by date and I should buy some repo tires. 
First preference would be for someone to sell me originals in better condition.
Anyone out there with a couple to spare, happy to pay $$$
Thanks RM


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Rocket Man said:


> Reality check! I believe they are past there sell by date and I should buy some repo tires.
> First preference would be for someone to sell me originals in better condition.
> Anyone out there with a couple to spare, happy to pay $$$
> Thanks RM
> 
> View attachment 1611224
> 
> View attachment 1611229



Those are no longer Carlisle…..they’re Willblows! Lmao


----------



## palepainter

Had the 34 Flyer out today.


----------



## Rat Rod

1960 Schwinn Corvette custom  🚲


----------



## Smokestack

Went to the "Mini truck Nationals" and took Smokestack Lightning


----------



## Eatontkd

Smokestack said:


> Went to the "Mini truck Nationals" and took Smokestack Lightning
> 
> View attachment 1612968



Now. THAT'S A RAT...


----------



## Rat Rod

56 Rat phantom cruising Temecula


----------



## Girlbike

The Hawthorne is back!
With perfect chain line, and 3cc singing its third gear song, we had an awesome ride!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Took one of my most recent acquisitions out for a cruise around one of my old college campuses. It's a 1950's Murray-built J.C. Higgins middleweight I bought at a local swap meet for $17. All i did to it was slap on some new used whitewalls and a couple baskets I had laying around, and it rides great. It stops horribly, but it rides nice and smooth. Definitely one of my better buys!


----------



## ditchpig

Bike from the Dead said:


> Took one of my most recent acquisitions out for a cruise around one of my old college campuses. It's a 1950's Murray-built J.C. Higgins middleweight I bought at a local swap meet for $17. All i did to it was slap on some new used whitewalls and a couple baskets I had laying around, and it rides great. It stops horribly, but it rides nice and smooth. Definitely one of my better buys!
> View attachment 1620967



Not really a rat....great for errands to restock the pop cooler and socials at the neighbourhood pub.....wouldn't be the first bike to be stolen. $17 ! START THE CAR!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer

Took the Chicago Shelby out for a spin.




Has the Pat Appleford marked 28” forks.


----------



## SoBayRon

Rode the ’56 Hornet with the Circle City group today.


----------



## Steve Baltera

Chicago Shelby is BAD ASS !!!!!!!!and that Hornet is PRICELESS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Girlbike

ditchpig said:


> Not really a rat....great for errands to restock the pop cooler and socials at the neighbourhood pub.....wouldn't be the first bike to be stolen. $17 ! START THE CAR!!



Gotta agree, that lovely lady looks pretty mint! Really cool bike!


----------



## Girlbike

I'll mow tomorrow!


----------



## ozzie

My 51 Panther now wearing a new set of wheels pulled from a barely ridden lady’s bike.


----------



## Girlbike

ozzie said:


> My 51 Panther now wearing a new set of wheels pulled from a barely ridden lady’s bike. View attachment 1623892
> View attachment 1623893



Is that a four speed?
I've got one on my modern cruiser. I love mine!


----------



## ozzie

Its a 7 speed with a roller brake. I have a 4 speed nexus too. Its a great hub.


----------



## Dc76




----------



## Dc76

the tinker said:


> Took the Shelby out for a spin. Nice riding and fun bike. I always have to look back at the picture of the day I dragged this old boy home. It was not a pretty sight. Covered in rust and heavy silver paint.View attachment 1049855
> 
> Got this bike on a trade.  Notice the 1953 Monark Rocket on the rear fender.View attachment 1049856
> 
> View attachment 1049857
> 
> View attachment 1049858



Looks awesome 👌🏻


----------



## Rocket Man

Would love to see a side shot of the whole bike, and while you at it could you show if that rear tire is (or is not) rubbing the inside of the frame.
Be a shame to rub those pretty white side walls.


----------



## Dc76

Tires have just enough clearance. 😂  she rides pretty good . I have to adjust something’s


----------



## ogre

mostly sourced from forum you're reading


----------



## Rocket Man

Thanks for the pics Dc76. Looks like a nice ride.  Stick a chain on, lets go 👍


----------



## Girlbike

The Catalina,on the b&a trail. An overcast afternoon. The pictures don't do her justice. She absolutely glows in certain light.


----------



## Billythekid

What’s up with the hose clamps ?


----------



## Girlbike

Billythekid said:


> What’s up with the hose clamps ?



Oh, yeah, I guess you mean me.
They hold a piece of metal to the other side to make the old block pedals a little more grippy. I learned to ride a bike with pedals just like these. My foot slipped off once when I was a kid. If you want, I'll take a picture of the other side of the pedals. They're sort of homemade rat trap pedals.


----------



## J-wagon

1950 JC Higgins Colorflow rat klunker, bullmoose bars, fork missing springer assembly, Chino Hills, CA


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

There's a local shop in our area, a non-profit one that takes donated bikes and fixes them up to sell inexpensively to those who wouldn't be able to afford a decent machine otherwise. Occasionally they get some pretty nice donations through the door, so I dropped by once in a while to have a look and recently found this. Its a Canadian made Gardin mid range road bike from the mid eighties. All kinds of nice stuff, Columbus tubing, Cambio Rino driveline, Modolo brakes. I paid over the top for it, but they do boost the price on the nicer stuff to make money for the shop for parts, so I'm okay with that.

 Being 60 and having a bad back and other assorted problems there's no way I'm riding a roadbike any more so its been fitted out with more humane bars and a nice Brooks saddle & grips as well as some modern lights and such. 

The shop laced cheesy deep Chinese rims onto it because they didn't have any tubular tires. (I got the original rims with it) but they do look sorta cool.

Quite fun!


----------



## Girlbike

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> There's a local shop in our area, a non-profit one that takes donated bikes and fixes them up to sell inexpensively to those who wouldn't be able to afford a decent machine otherwise. Occasionally they get some pretty nice donations through the door, so I dropped by once in a while to have a look and recently found this. Its a Canadian made Gardin mid range road bike from the mid eighties. All kinds of nice stuff, Columbus tubing, Cambio Rino driveline, Modolo brakes. I paid over the top for it, but they do boost the price on the nicer stuff to make money for the shop for parts, so I'm okay with that.
> 
> Being 60 and having a bad back and other assorted problems there's no way I'm riding a roadbike any more so its been fitted out with more humane bars and a nice Brooks saddle & grips as well as some modern lights and such.
> 
> The shop laced cheesy deep Chinese rims onto it because they didn't have any tubular tires. (I got the original rims with it) but they do look sorta cool.
> 
> Quite fun!
> 
> View attachment 1631865
> 
> View attachment 1631866
> 
> View attachment 1631867



Bet it's the fastest cruiser in town!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

Girlbike said:


> Bet it's the fastest cruiser in town!



The gearing is stupidly tall. Once in a while I get it rolling with a tail wind and flip the chain onto that big front chainring and then yes, its hauls!

and then I go home and have a nap.


----------



## ditchpig

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> The gearing is stupidly tall. Once in a while I get it rolling with a tail wind and flip the chain onto that big front chainring and then yes, its hauls!
> 
> and then I go home and have a nap.



Cool find/ride...Our similar donating bike shop where we can find outdated vintage parts and bikes for a reasonable price is called 'Recycleistas' ...Thanks for posting and quit complaining! We're all getting old!


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer

ditchpig said:


> Cool find/ride...Our similar donating bike shop where we can find outdated vintage parts and bikes for a reasonable price is called 'Recycleistas' ...Thanks for posting and quit complaining! We're all getting old!
> 
> View attachment 1631974



I’m not complaining, just reflecting on the value of a well timed nap.


----------



## Girlbike

Had to hurry up and get back out after work, before the rain came.
The Catalina was seemed to be standing front and center in the basement. 
We had an excellent ride!


----------



## Girlbike

Everytime I ride this one I promise myself to take it out more often. The guy I rode with brought a modern cruiser with a Nexus 7 speed. We swapped for a while. He really liked it. "It's smooth riding, it's quick!"
Souped up 1955? Hawthorne.


----------



## J-wagon

Morning klunk run 1936 Hawthorne badged Silver King, 3-speed nexus, Chino Hills, CA


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

Maiden Voyaged my Hot Rod Cycletruck custom today in the city of Orange today


----------



## WillWork4Parts

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Maiden Voyaged my Hot Rod Cycletruck custom today in the city of Orange today
> 
> View attachment 1645068
> 
> View attachment 1645069



Must be haulin some heavy tunes there! Ha


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

WillWork4Parts said:


> Must be haulin some heavy tunes there! Ha




I had the Smokey & the Bandit soundtrack on … good times


----------



## Speed King




----------



## C M Gerlach

My riding partner turned 10 this week so we took a ride down memory lane on the rat bikes i made to match when he was little. he's a bit too big for it now, and it's still free for a local pickup.
1940 krylon painted beauty is not included for free.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## SoBayRon

Well, out of the blue I got a call today from the guy that bought my ‘96 Dyno Glide a few months ago. He tells me that due to personal issues he has to move and can’t take the bike with him and would I like to buy it back for half the cost of what he bought it for. Apparently he broke a pedal, bent the seatpost and then had some repairs done🙀👎. Second pic is how I got it back this afternoon.
This is a first year Dyno Glide with a Nexus 7 and a blast to ride, I missed it right after I sold it but now it’s back home. 😎


----------



## Metalshop Monoshock

My recent build, a throwback to the bikes we built in So. Calif. in our 8th grade metalshop class (circa 1974) @ Irvine Jr. High School under the guidance of our teacher Martin Maeding.
Started life as a 1980 26" Schwinn Cruiser


----------



## Girlbike

Yet again the night rider rides!
What a way to soak up the nice summer evening


----------



## Girlbike

Yes, I have other bikes!
But this one is the go to for long, comfortable rides, with style

. It's the old reliable! It's the unashamed, unabashed, unbelievable Catalina!  
I've heard that it's 36 miles round trip. The other night it went by almost too soon. No wind at all, might have been my best ride ever.


----------



## Rattman13

Put my '39 Elgin Klunk-Rat back together and took her out for about a 6 mile ride. Not bad for me considering I pulled a groin muscle a couple days ago. I doubt I could walk much more than a mile right now.


----------



## Girlbike

For a change the Hawthorne went out tonight. The front tire started to just rub the fender when I stood on it. First I'll tighten up the spokes. If it keeps it up, there are regular 26" wheel/fork/fender setups waiting.


----------



## Wheeler

The old Raleigh yesterday on a 2 stop wheel and tire shopping trip.
 I just happened upon the wheel shop after my wheel pick up and  awaited the tire vendors arrival.


   I now have this 24" front wheel combo to play with.



  I'm thinking it'll go in this rat, tho I really am trying to find the Hiawatha a new local home and focus on my faves.
 Now if I only had a Banana seat and...


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy

Wheeler said:


> The old Raleigh yesterday on a 2 stop wheel and tire shopping trip.
> I just happened upon the wheel shop after my wheel pick up and  awaited the tire vendors arrival.View attachment 1672354
> I now have this 24" front wheel combo to play with.
> View attachment 1672361
> I'm thinking it'll go in this rat, tho I really am trying to find the Hiawatha a new local home and focus on my faves.
> Now if I only had a Banana seat and...
> View attachment 1672363



Love the Raleigh and the Thunder Bay Ontario plate!!


----------



## Wheeler

Mountain Trail Andy said:


> Love the Raleigh and the Thunder Bay Ontario plate!!




 Thank you Andy. 
The Raleigh's my only British based bike, so I chose the xx007 plate from the pair that found on Kijiji.
  The other weathered Thunder Bay tag will be perfect on any of the multi-decade rat bikes that I live with here in Ontario.


----------



## Gimletbikes

Wheeler said:


> View attachment 1672363



These colored rims made my day. Looks so great with the orangey patina


----------



## Girlbike

WeatherBug didn't think it was going to rain today!
In about 10 minutes it was coming down in buckets!


----------



## WillWork4Parts

Girlbike said:


> WeatherBug didn't think it was going to rain today!
> In about 10 minutes it was coming down in buckets!View attachment 1681416






Pop up cloud got me today too. That rain was ICE cold! Was waiting for hail to come next.


----------



## Girlbike

WillWork4Parts said:


> View attachment 1681522
> Pop up cloud got me today too. That rain was ICE cold! Was waiting for hail to come next.



Yup, like everyone else, I've been caught in the rain a time or two. Honestly, I can't remember rain this cold!


----------



## Pondo

I posted this on the 'what bike did you ride today' thread earlier.  I didn't realize a rat specific thread existed.  It's my post war Monarch 24" frame built up with a 26" front.  It's my entry for this year's build off on the Rat Rod Bikes forum.  Super fun bike.  Rides great, I just need a taller seat post for comfortability.  I swapped out the seat today and took it for a spin.  I really dig it.


----------



## Speed King




----------



## WillWork4Parts

Speed King said:


> View attachment 1689376



I just bought a set of those tires too!
Hoping to put together another "roadster", they look good!


----------



## Girlbike

Tried my Ross out in the industrial park across the way. Fender rub fixed. It rides nice! It started to sprinkle a little. The often maligned 3cc and positron shifter setup worked perfectly. 


The rear tire didn't come out perfectly level with the wheel, so you can feel a very slight hop in the rear. They're old tubes anyway. 

New tubes are on their way. This one is going be a rider! This will give me a chance at trying again with the tires..
Planning on shimming the fenders so that they are more even all the way around the tires too.


----------



## buickmike

Now on 2.35 tire with morrow hub And 11 tooth gear.


Spring rub on rack so it's back to ringed troxel.. I forced a motorbike tank in , but would not sit level. So it's meant for my last 39 motorbike build..


----------



## Girlbike

Okay, she's officially a rider!
We did the whole B&A trail without a hitch.


----------



## Bike from the Dead

The weather cooled down to a pleasant 70-something degrees, so I busted out my latest build, _Shoestring_, and rode it on the trail surrounding one of my old college campuses.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Bike from the Dead said:


> The weather cooled down to a pleasant 70-something degrees, so I busted out my latest build, _Shoestring_, and rode it on the trail surrounding one of my old college campuses.
> View attachment 1699982





Nice work on this one!! 😎  😎 
ENJOY!


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice work on this one!! 😎  😎
> ENJOY!



Thank you!


----------



## Girlbike

For 20 bucks it was made mine.
The goal is to ride everything at least once before it gets too cold out.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

buickmike said:


> Now on 2.35 tire with morrow hub And 11 tooth gear.View attachment 1691550
> Spring rub on rack so it's back to ringed troxel.. I forced a motorbike tank in , but would not sit level. So it's meant for my last 39 motorbike build..



How’s that thing ride !? Should be pretty killer with those tires and a morrow! Built this 38 recently and an early post war tank should fit yours well too!


----------



## buickmike

PITA to fit early bottom bracket combo. Hockey stick guard.  Length of chain was limited and either pushed rear fender up against rack  or moved tire too close to  crank.  I rode down the alley testing for chain rub then moved on to next bike..  The combo of red tires on your bike blends in pretty well .


----------



## Eatontkd

Girlbike said:


> For 20 bucks it was made mine.
> The goal is to ride everything at least once before it gets too cold out.
> View attachment 1717293



What was used for the "Sissy bar"?


----------



## palepainter

i finished up the 1945 Elgin and had it out for a roll on the Fat Franks.


----------



## tacochris

buickmike said:


> Now on 2.35 tire with morrow hub And 11 tooth gear.View attachment 1691550
> Spring rub on rack so it's back to ringed troxel.. I forced a motorbike tank in , but would not sit level. So it's meant for my last 39 motorbike build..



Yet another bike that looks amazing on 2.35 tires.  Im sold....


----------



## buickmike

I bought a Schwinn Hollywood Friday based upon front tire. Saturday upon disassembly noticed rims didn't match nor WW. Nonetheless looking forward to next Two builds


First is CST (Chen shin tire) 2nd OG Goodyear  3rd ain't worth mentioning cause modern tire / s take upwards of 50 psi.. Hollywood rode beautifully.  I'm almost ready to buy matching CST offa amazon.. I looked for 2.35 on sale.. no luck.  Hollywood rear tire a smaller narrower tire.  Gonna have to specify diamond tread..For another motorbike.


----------



## ian

tacochris said:


> Yet another bike that looks amazing on 2.35 tires.  Im sold....



2.35's here too. Not a lot of clearance in the fenders.  Straight rims help 😀


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

The 2.35’s are killer but just a heads up….the run into the bottom of the fender on the Schwinn’s with the built in fender light.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Put em on my phantom and the 34


----------



## tacochris

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The 2.35’s are killer but just a heads up….the run into the bottom of the fender on the Schwinn’s with the built in fender light.
> 
> View attachment 1719814



Yeah in some cases even 2.125 tires rub the dropped light housing.  My green phantom rubs slightly with high pressure so i have to run slightly lower pressure up front.


----------



## tacochris

ian said:


> 2.35's here too. Not a lot of clearance in the fenders.  Straight rims help 😀
> 
> View attachment 1719812



Im gonna be running the 2.35 black electras on my 45 CWC...it’ll be tight but worth the work.


----------



## rollfaster

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> Put em on my phantom and the 34
> 
> View attachment 1719820
> 
> View attachment 1719821



What tires are you running on the 34?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

rollfaster said:


> What tires are you running on the 34?



I bought those tires at a swap meet and there’s no trade mark logo or name anywhere on them. I have seen them come up on eBay from time to time. Wish I had more info for ya!


----------



## rollfaster

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> I bought those tires at a swap meet and there’s no trade mark logo or name anywhere on them. I have seen them come up on eBay from time to time. Wish I had more info for ya!



Gotcha, I think I have the same tires..mine aren’t marked either.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

rollfaster said:


> Gotcha, I think I have the same tires..mine aren’t marked either.
> 
> View attachment 1720157



Look exactly the same to me too


----------



## ozzie

My 53 Pleasure Liner with 2.4 S&M Speedballs. Sold as 2.4 but I think they are a little less.  They clear the fenders. Really strong construction ensures the tires inflate to the correct size. Some tires with soft sidewalls inflate beyond their marked size. Super fast and grippy. Get a set and you’ll see what I’m talking about.


----------



## ian

ozzie said:


> My 53 Pleasure Liner with 2.4 S&M Speedballs. Sold as 2.4 but I think they are a little less.  They clear the fenders. Really strong construction ensures the tires inflate to the correct size. Some tires with soft sidewalls inflate beyond their marked size. Super fast and grippy. Get a set and you’ll see what I’m talking about.
> 
> View attachment 1720219
> View attachment 1720220



You running 70 psi ?


----------



## ozzie

I run them at 60psi


----------



## Girlbike

Eatontkd said:


> What was used for the "Sissy bar"?



Not put together by me. The guy I bought it from used parts of a fence and railroad spikes welded to the top. I'm not that creative or good at welding! He did a really good job, I think!


----------



## Girlbike

Porkchop & Applesauce said:


> The 2.35’s are killer but just a heads up….the run into the bottom of the fender on the Schwinn’s with the built in fender light.
> 
> View attachment 1719814



To all of you running the larger tires with fenders-
That's the coolest look to me! Fender less is good too, but to me the fenders and tires close and even like that is the best. I always try to get them as tight as I can without rubbing, trying to be like you guys.
I'm kinda proud of my son's horrible Huffy Santa Fe. If I ride it, they just barely rub.

My son is a lot lighter than me!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

Girlbike said:


> To all of you running the larger tires with fenders-
> That's the coolest look to me! Fender less is good too, but to me the fenders and tires close and even like that is the best. I always try to get them as tight as I can without rubbing, trying to be like you guys.
> I'm kinda proud of my son's horrible Huffy Santa Fe. If I ride it, they just barely rub.View attachment 1720654My son is a lot lighter than me!



Some thing about a big fat tire that fills up the fender that just looks awesome! It does sometimes take quite a bit of effort sometimes to make em fit but so worth it!


----------



## Ernbar

Moved to correct forum.


----------



## palepainter

One final ride before tear down.  Paint and polish up next.


----------



## piercer_99

rollfaster said:


> Gotcha, I think I have the same tires..mine aren’t marked either.
> 
> View attachment 1720157



They sure look a lot like these.




Electra cruiser vintage diamond tire.









						Electra Cruiser Vintage 26" Diamond Tire | Electra Bikes
					

Enhance your cycling experience with Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamond Tire. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




					electra.trekbikes.com


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce

piercer_99 said:


> They sure look a lot like these.
> View attachment 1722860
> 
> Electra cruiser vintage diamond tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electra Cruiser Vintage 26" Diamond Tire | Electra Bikes
> 
> 
> Enhance your cycling experience with Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamond Tire. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electra.trekbikes.com



That’s definitely it! Nice find!!


----------



## rollfaster

piercer_99 said:


> They sure look a lot like these.
> View attachment 1722860
> 
> Electra cruiser vintage diamond tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electra Cruiser Vintage 26" Diamond Tire | Electra Bikes
> 
> 
> Enhance your cycling experience with Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamond Tire. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electra.trekbikes.com



Yep, that’s the one!!


----------



## Rattman13

piercer_99 said:


> They sure look a lot like these.
> View attachment 1722860
> 
> Electra cruiser vintage diamond tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electra Cruiser Vintage 26" Diamond Tire | Electra Bikes
> 
> 
> Enhance your cycling experience with Electra Cruiser Vintage Diamond Tire. Find the best gear at trekbikes.com and your local Trek retailer. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electra.trekbikes.com



I had a set of those in Black on my chrome Nirve BMX cruiser, 26 x 2.35.


----------



## Greg Kozak




----------



## CloeFei

Allrounderco said:


> Ohh - nice thread topic. 1955 Corvette I've owned for 8 years. Just decided to swap some parts out to make it a little more to my liking. I know the definition of Rat Bike varies. This is my interpretation:
> 
> View attachment 1050364



Nice picture 😍


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Crusty Collegiate today, Fenderless Friday over to watch the Veterans Parade!


----------



## palepainter

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Crusty Collegiate today, Fenderless Friday over to watch the Veterans Parade!View attachment 1730177
> 
> View attachment 1730178



That thing is just right.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

palepainter said:


> That thing is just right.





Thanks!! Smooth, silent & one of my favorite riders. ✌️


----------



## mr.cycleplane

1935-ish style rat rod! These early double diamond frames got their second wind pre-bmx era as Mt. Tamalpias-repack trail downhill racers!


----------



## Speed King

mr.cycleplane said:


> 1935-ish style rat rod! These early double diamond frames got their second wind pre-bmx era as Mt. Tamalpias-repack trail downhill racers!View attachment 1733748



Sweet


----------



## Speed King




----------



## RidinRelics

1936 Hawthorne 5 spd , front and rear drum brakes


----------

